# News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen &amp; virtuellen &quot;Killerspielen&quot;



## Administrator (9. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,433940


----------



## boborasta (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Und im nächsten Schritt verbieten die alle Kampfsportarten...


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

*lol* verbote, ich lach mich weg. und dann wundert sich jeder, wenn's nix gebracht hat. *rofl*
so DUMM können eigentlich nur leute sein, die sich mit dem thema überhaupt nicht auskennen oder?
ein verbot hält ja auch jemanden davon ab, drogen zu konsumieren. klaaaar. wer keine konsumiert, tut das vor allem wegen der gesetzeslage nicht... klaaaaar. 
die ganze diskussion ist sowas von überflüssig und lächerlich, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiss, ob ich's eher traurig oder belustigend finden soll.


----------



## dortabi84 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

So ein Mist.

Paintball und Gotcha sind nicht ganz das gleiche. So ein Schwachsinn, es verbieten zu wollen!
Ich will sehen wie die durchkriegen wollen, Paintball zu verbieten da er ein Turniersport ist und deshalb viele anhänger die was dagegen haben werden!

p.s.: ich habe nicht das bedürfnis menschen du töten obwohl ich öfters paintball spiele. das sagt doch schon etwas aus oder?
außerdem: es ist doch gut so. ist es nicht besser seine "aggressionen" (wenn überhaupt in so großem maße vorhanden) beim paintball ablassen als mit echten waffen!!


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Donnerwetter, wer hat schon wieder die Ursula von der Leyne gelassen?


----------



## dortabi84 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerwetter, wer hat schon wieder die Ursula von der Leyne gelassen?



lol
der war gut. aber das frag ich mich auch!
wer hat ne antwort?


----------



## Knaddy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 09.12.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* verbote, ich lach mich weg. und dann wundert sich jeder, wenn's nix gebracht hat. *rofl*
> 
> ein verbot hält ja auch jemanden davon ab, drogen zu konsumieren. klaaaar. wer keine konsumiert, tut das vor allem wegen der gesetzeslage nicht... klaaaaar.



warum is singapur dann die sauberste stadt der welt?


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

komisch nur, dass die pcg die wohl interessanteste passage der quelle unterschlagen hat:



> Jugendschutz sei kein Allheilmittel und Gesetze allein reichten nicht aus, um Kinder und Jugendliche vor schädlichen Inhalten zu schützen. "Der Bildschirm ist kein Babysitter", formulierte von der Leyen eine griffige Formel.



_gamesmarkt_

und damit hat die frau wohl zweifelsohne recht.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerwetter, wer hat schon wieder die Ursula von der Leyne gelassen?



Der Verein zur Befreiung Konservativer Katholischer Zimtzicken im Nadelstreifenhosenanzug. Ist das nicht die mit den 7 Blagen? Vermutlich ist ihre Internetrechnung einfach zu hoch ....


----------



## bierchen (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

"Killerspiele" sind nichts für unter 16-Jährige, das ist meine Meinung. Punkt.

Ursula    , ich hab auch ne Leyne für Dich


----------



## js (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Bonkic am 09.12.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch nur, dass die pcg die wohl interessanteste passage der quelle unterschlagen hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steht doch als "Wichtig sei jedoch auch Medienkompetenz der Eltern, lobt sie Initiativen wie "Schau hin! Was deine Kinder machen", die sich der Aufklärung verschreiben." drin.


----------



## SteveatMC (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich kann die von der Leyen sowieso nicht sonderlich ab. Man hat die Frau auch nur ins Bundeskabinett geholt, weil sie neun Kinder hat. Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass die Frau viel Kompetenz in dem Bereich hat.

Wer in einer Talkshow behauptet, als Mutter könne man locker neun Kinder groß ziehen und noch "ganz nebenbei" eine Karriere in der Politik machen und dass das alle Mütter schaffen könnten, hat für mich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun  

Die Frau vergisst nämlich, dass sie ein Kindermädchen hat, das den ganzen Tag auf die Gören aufpasst. Wenn sie nach Hause kommt, weiß sie nicht, was ihre Kinder so den Tag über getrieben haben, sie muss ihr Kindermädchen fragen.

Mit dem Satz "Schau hin! Was deine Kinder machen" sollte die Frau also erstmal den eigenen Hof fegen, ehe sie damit bei irgendeiner Familie klingeln geht!  

Steve


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Knaddy am 09.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 09.12.2005 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wegen der strafandrohungen, stockhiebe für weggeworfene kaugummis etc. wenn DU in einem land mit diktaturähnlichen zügen leben willst... von mir aus. ich nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				js am 09.12.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht doch als "Wichtig sei jedoch auch Medienkompetenz der Eltern, lobt sie Initiativen wie "Schau hin! Was deine Kinder machen", die sich der Aufklärung verschreiben." drin.




aber daraus alleine geht für meine begriffe nicht unbedingt hervor, dass frau von der leyen immerhin kapiert zu haben scheint, dass verbote alleine rein gar nix bringen .


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Na toll! Jetz ist es also raus: Computerspiele, in denen getötet wird, sind Killerspiele. Fassen wir mal zusammen, was laut dieser Aussage alles dazu gehört: 
Super Mario: Die Feinde wurden zerquetscht und mit Feuerbällen bei lebendigem Leib verbrannt! Bisher hatte dieses (alte) Spiel keine Altersfreigabe. Aber nach den neuenGesetzen dürfte es dann ja bald auf dem Index stehen.
Need for Speed: Ich krache mit 300 Sachen in ein mir entgegenkommendes Auto. Ergo ist einer von uns, oder Beide eigentlich tot. Einharmloses Rennspiel? Nein, nach Leyne wohl ein Killerspiel. Schließlich ist aggressives Fahrverhalten in diesem Spiel ein Garant für den Sieg!
Anno 1602/ 1503: Um alle Inseln zu besiedeln und somit ihrer Rohstoffe zu entledigen, muss ich wohl oder übel einen Kontrahenten ins Jenseits schicken! Eindeutig Gewaltverherrlichend!
KotOR I/ II: Meine Gegner werden mit Lichtschwertern mehrfach derb getroffen (wir wissen, welche Verletzungen eine sollche Waffe anrichten kann, siehe Darth Mauls Ableben) und von Laser und Granaten erwischt! Also verbieten wir dieses Spiel lieber, denn ohne Morden geht hier nichts!
Morrowind und bald Oblivion, DungeonSiege, Fable, Gothic usw: Riesige Feuerbälle, Blitze, Giftwolken oder beschworene Demonen. All diese schlimmen Dinge tun wir unseren Feinden an, um das Spiel zu gewinnen. Verbieten!!!
Und von den Blutgrätschen in FIFA oder den armen Moorhühnern spreche ich lieber erst gar nicht!

Tjaaaaa: Computerspiele sind gaaaanz schlimm! Lasst blos die Finger davon! Alles gewaltverherrlichende Propaganda von der Bundeswehr. Die wollen unsabrichten! Selbst bei Spielen wie Fritz! oder Pong wird der Gegner "geschlagen". Lasst den Rechner also lieber aus! Oder sagt den Politikern: Leck mich! Ich entscheide, was ich spiele und nicht so ein Sesselpupser, der noch nie einen PC oder ne PS/ PS2/ XBOX/ GameCube/ GameBoy/ GameGear/ Mastersystem/ MegaDrive/ Konami/ Amiga/ NES/ SNES/ N64/ hab ich was vergessen? in der Hand hatte. So werde ich es machen. Denn:

Ich weis, was ich mir da antue: einen interaktiven Film. Reine Fiktion und nicht mehr. 

PS: Gotcha ist nichts anderes als Fange, das spielen unsere Kinder doch alle. OK, Tigerball trifft es vielleicht besser, aber das kennt ja nicht jeder...


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				js am 09.12.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.12.2005 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die einzig wirklich durchdachte passage möchte ich dazu anmerken. ich geh da weiter und sage: gesetze bringen diesbezüglich einen dreck.


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Ursula schrieb:
			
		

> undesländern eine gemeinsame Regelung bei der Festlegung von Altersbegrenzungen treffen,......



zum Glück haben wir keine Jugendschutzgesetz und keine Regelung die das eh schon macht, sonst wären die Herrschaften ja völlig umsonst an der Gehaltskette


----------



## HankeyX (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

....warum verfolge ich solche lächerlichen diskussionen eigentlich noch?......


----------



## ComanderZero (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

No ein Paar Ideen!

So macht das leben als Politiker sicherlich richtig spaß.
Hab ich gerade mal wieder nichts Wichtiges zu tun verbiete ich hier und da was. Wie wäre es nach Killerspielen (tolles Wort)  und Gotcha mit Schach, ist schließlich strategische Kriegsführung…………….

Oder Bowling da werden schließlich gezielt 10 Pins umgeschossen und die haben mit etwas   Einfallsreichtum die form von Menschen.   

Echt haben die nichts zu tun oder was ?


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Was mich stört:
Hier soll wieder mal das Kind mit dem Bade ausgegossen werden.

Unsere Jugendschutzgesetze sind im internationalen Vergleich scharf - und sie sind vollkommen ausreichend.
Woran es hapert ist klar: die Durchsetzung.
Aber die bekommt man eher noch schlechter in den Griff, wenn man die Gesetze weiter verschärft.

Und da sollte Frau von der Leyen vielleicht mal selbstkritischer sein:
Wer den lieben langen Tag seine Zeit in Bundestagsausschüssen verbringt, hat *niemals im Leben *ausreichend Zeit, um sich anständig um 7 (!) Kinder zu kümmern.
Auch noch so gute Kindermädchen ersetzen keiner intakte Familie.

Den Rat, besser auf die eigenen Kinder zu schauen, sollte Frau Leyen erst einmal selbst vorleben. 
Wer weiß, was ihr ältester Sohn gerade tut?
Sie bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Wulfhammer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

AAAAHAHAHAHAHA   
Welcher Unterschied?

*!*

_Edit: Hab mal das Layout gerade gerückt._

Anmerkung: danke dir, ich hatte wohl Probleme mit der Tastatur


----------



## Kaahles (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Und da sind wir schon wieder an einem Punkt angekommen wo ich mich echt nur Frage „ja sind die denn alle blöö?“

Ich meine, Leute die überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie haben setzen sich einfach einmal zusammen und machen eine Liste mit allen nur gängigen Vorurteilen und benutzen diese als Argument für ein Verbot von „Killerspielen“ ohne diese auch nur im geringsten Maße mit zugkräftigen Beispielen zu belegen. Das sind auch keine Argumente was die da bringen.

Wenn die das endlich mal schaffen würden in den Läden mehr Kontrollen durch zu führen und vor allem seeeehr empfindliche Strafen einführen für Händler die sich nicht an die entsprechenden Altersfreigaben beim Verkauf halten, dann hätten wir dieses Problem nicht, dass jedes Kleinkind an Games ran kommt die in den Händen von denen nichts zu suchen haben. Davon, dass die betreffenden Games von den Koten dann auch noch gezockt werden wollen wer jetzt mal gar nicht reden…

Ich mein die sollen mal ordentliche Argumente bringen warum diese Games verboten werden sollen. Aber das werden die natürlich nie machen, weil die das einfach nicht richtig begründen können und wenn, dann gibt’s sicher 10.000 Argumente, welche gegen ein Verbot sprechen und wesentlich besser ziehen… 

Paintball ect. verbieten? Okay wenn das verboten werden soll dann aber bitte auch folgende Sachen direkt mit verbieten:
-	Jagdsport
-	Sportschiessen & jegliche Art von Schützenvereinen
-	Kampfsport in jeder nur erdenklichen Form
-	Fußball, Eishockey, Basketball usw.
-	Das Recht auf künstlerische Freiheit
-	Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit

Und so weiter und sofort…. Die Liste kann ich noch endlos weiter treiben aber ich weiß echt nicht warum ich überhaupt was zu diesem Thema schreibe denn diese „Politiker“ und selbsternannten „Spezialisten“ machen so wie so was sie wollen frei nach dem Motto „Scheiss doch auf das Volk“ …

Tolle Demokratie, super Regierung, geile Freiheit Leute muss man euch echt lassen… nice work

-.-


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich stört:
> Hier soll wieder mal das Kind mit dem Bade ausgegossen werden.
> 
> Unsere Jugendschutzgesetze sind im internationalen Vergleich scharf - und sie sind vollkommen ausreichend.
> ...


kannst du ihr das mal per Email schreiben 
 :-o


----------



## Rambo123 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.  [/quot
> Es liegt nur an die richtige aufklärung an


----------



## Linkin-Park-4ever (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				boborasta am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und im nächsten Schritt verbieten die alle Kampfsportarten...




Genau. 
Ist doch voll sinnlos solche Spiele zu verbieten. Außerdem ziehen die das doch sowieso nie durch. Bei Spielen wie Postal kann man aber verstehen wieso die sich so aufregen.


----------



## Linkin-Park-4ever (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Kaahles am 09.12.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da sind wir schon wieder an einem Punkt angekommen wo ich mich echt nur Frage „ja sind die denn alle blöö?“
> 
> Ich meine, Leute die überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie haben setzen sich einfach einmal zusammen und machen eine Liste mit allen nur gängigen Vorurteilen und benutzen diese als Argument für ein Verbot von „Killerspielen“ ohne diese auch nur im geringsten Maße mit zugkräftigen Beispielen zu belegen. Das sind auch keine Argumente was die da bringen.
> 
> ...




Wie Recht du hast.


----------



## Kaahles (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Linkin-Park-4ever am 09.12.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> boborasta am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt... Postal oder Manhunt waren wirklich irgendwie total banane ... also das sind echt Games auf die man gut verichten kann ich mein letzteres wurde sogar wegen der extremen Gewalltdarstellung und Verherrlichung bundesweit beschlagnahmt was zumindest ich persönlich in dem Fall gut verstehen kann.

Solche Aktionen sind eine seltene Ausnahme aber die Regelung ist gut. Das Gesetz ist gut so okay dann sollte man halt Paintball und co. auch erst ab 16 oder 18 erlauben wenn die unbedingt meinen dass es sein muss aber verbieten ist definitv der falsche Weg.

Wir haben ein sehr gutes und sehr scharfes Jugendschutzgesetz aber wie bereits oben geschrieben wurde fehlt es mal wieder (wie so oft in unserem Land ) an der konsequenten Durchsetzung und wenn die dazu nicht fähig sind brauchen die nicht gleich alles verbieten...

Die Leute machen sich das einfach alles viel zu einfach, Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt bei denen da oben und die verbieten irgendwas und haben was zu tun. Mehr interessiert die da doch gar nicht.  das regt mich wieder auf sowas -.-


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				ich98 am 09.12.2005 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du ihr das mal per Email schreiben
> :-o



Aber wann sollte sie das lesen?
Zwischen sieben Kinder zu Bett bringen und einer Bundestagsitzung?


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 09.12.2005 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist dann doch ihr Problem


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				ich98 am 09.12.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So frisch wie die Dame mit 44 noch aussieht, frage ich mich eh, ob das mit den sieben Kindern wirklich stimmt.  

Wahscheinlich ist DIE hier Dauergast im _Hause Derer von und zu Leyen_.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## js (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 09.12.2005 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr habt keine Vorstellung davon, wie umgänglich Kinder sein können.


----------



## ich98 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				js am 09.12.2005 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Ihr habt keine Vorstellung davon, wie umgänglich Kinder sein können.



ich habs nichts gegen Kinder aber 7 Kinder sind Arbeit, vorallem sind die wohl nicht schon alle über 12.


----------



## Grappa11 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß, was ihr ältester Sohn gerade tut?



http://www.sasserlone.de/flash.0065-jule-bei-domian-rose-im-penis.html

 

@topic: leidiges Thema, da fällt einem wirklich nicht mehr viel zu ein...


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				js am 09.12.2005 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt keine Vorstellung davon, wie umgänglich Kinder sein können.



Aha.
So umgänglich, dass es immer im Hintergrund immer laut schreit und weint und quängelt, wenn man mit einem Redakteur, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte, telefoniert?
 

Spaß beiseite:
Ich stimme Dir natürlich zu.
Ich selbst war auch ein sehr braves Kind.
Aber um mich hat sich Mami auch immer schön gekümmert.


----------



## meier242 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich stört:
> Hier soll wieder mal das Kind mit dem Bade ausgegossen werden.
> Unsere Jugendschutzgesetze sind im internationalen Vergleich scharf - und sie sind vollkommen ausreichend.
> (...)
> ...



In der Diskussion um die Verschärfung der Jugendschutzgesetze kann man sicherlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Auch aus meiner Sicht hat sich das zur Zeit praktizierte Verfahren bewährt, so dass kein Anlass zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Verschärfung besteht.

Irritiert hat mich deshalb auch weniger die Diskussion an sich, sondern die gegen Frau von der Leyen gerichteten Unterstellungen. Offenbar übersteigt es die Vorstellungskraft des Verfassers, dass eine siebenfache Mutter dennoch ihre politische Karriere verfolgen kann, ohne dass ihre Familie verwahrlost. Na, willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert  . Mir scheint das lediglich eine Frage der Organisation, wobei sich sicherlich darüber streiten lässt, ob man dies wie Frau von der Leyen derart öffentlichkeitswiksam betreiben muss.  

meier242


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				meier242 am 09.12.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar übersteigt es die Vorstellungskraft des Verfassers, dass eine siebenfache Mutter dennoch ihre politische Karriere verfolgen kann, ohne dass ihre Familie verwahrlost.



Ja, das übersteigt ganz klar und eindeutig mein Vorstellungsvermögen.
(Und auch das Vorstellungsvermögen wohl jedes Menschen, der selber schon Kinder betreut hat.)

Ich komme nicht vom Mars.
Da mag es vielleicht möglich sein, dass eine Marsfrau, wenn ihr Marsmann selber auch arbeitet, sowohl sieben Marskinder liebevoll aufzieht, als auch gleichzeitig den 12++-Stunden/Tag-Job eines Marsministers erledigt.

Auf der Erde ist dies hingegen NICHT möglich, und das ist meine felsenfeste Überzeugung.
Und zwar unabhängig vom derzeitigen Jahrhundert.

Dass eine Mutter mindestens halbtags voll für ihre kleinen Kinder da sein sollte, anstatt zu arbeiten, ist für mich kein altmodisches Gedankengut, sondern eine sehr moderne Erkenntnis.


----------



## Brat_Maxe (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

So läuft also Regierungsarbeit...
Deutsche Staatsbürger (wissentlich?) verschleppen lassen, Folterpraktitiken in die Hand spielen, alles für den Weltfrieden.
Aber wenn in einer _ virtuellen _ Welt _ virtuelle _ Gegner [/i] mit _ virtuellen _ Waffen erschossen werden, dann ist Zeigefingerzeit...
Bin ich denn der einzige, dem dieser "blablabla es ist böse, wenn Gewalt als eine ganz normale Lösung dargestellt wird"-Kram den HAMMER vors Gesicht knallt??
Ich meine, wenn Gewalt (Folter) schon die Lösung ist, die unsere liebe (alte) Regierung -ob wissentlich oder nicht- unterstützt hat, welches RECHT (nein, kein juristisches Recht, sondern eher im Sinne von Legitimität) maßen die sich dann an, Moralapostel zu spielen? Wie wagen es Leute, die ihre eigenen Gesetze verletzt haben, für einen freien Menschen zwischen Gut und Böse zu unterscheiden?
Na gut, es war (zumindest größtenteils) die alte Regierung, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die jetzige das anders gemacht hätte... 
Aber im Zweifel für den Angeklagten (noch so ein "Grundsatz" mit dem man es in Berlin wohl nicht mehr allzu ernst nimmt...), weshalb die Regierungsansicht bzgl. des Jugendschutzes für mich erstmal nur völlig unverständlich und nicht scheinheilig und von widerwärtiger Doppelmoral getränkt ist.
Kurze Überlegung: 
Wenn die meisten Bundesbürger sich nicht anschnallen, wird dann das Auto verboten?
Wenn ein 12-jähriger Auto fährt, wird dann das Auto verboten?
Werden CD-Rohlinge wegen Raubkopiererei verboten?
NEIN, denn es ist vollkommen egal, wie viele Leute mit derartigen Dingen Schabernack treiben, das ist alles so verbreitet und von so wenigen Klischees behaftet, dass sogar die Volksdenkmaschine BILD keine journalitische Kamikazekation zur "Weltverbesserung"  startet.
Und dass freie Meinungsäußerung (in diesem Falle Pressefreiheit) in unserer Gesellschaft  offensichtlich ein gutes Stück wichtiger ist als Wahrheitsgehalt, Seriosität und vieles andere, auf dem objektiver Journalismus basieren sollte, beweist  dieses Schu  diese Tageszeitung ja immer wieder...

Aber wenn das Haus brennt, können wir immerhin sagen das unser Waschbecken noch läuft und deshalb alles nicht so schlimm wird (klingt dämlich, soll es auch).

PS: Was das Auto angeht: ich weiß, es ist unpassend, da ein Auto ziemlich lebensnotwendig ist, besonders in ländlicheren Gegenden, aber im Prinzip ist es doch so, oder?


----------



## Einspruch (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Eine ganz gefährliche Frau ist das !
Mein Beileid an die Kinder dieser Frau !

In den letzte Diskussionsrunden im TV zum Thema "Schau hin" war festzustellen, daß dies erst der erste Schritt des Staates ist, sich massiv in die Erziehung von Kindern einzumischen.
In nahezu jedem Satz sagte die Frau "Eltern MÜSSEN ..." !
Wer so redet, wird bald staatliche Leitlinien zur Erziehung von Kindern einführen:

6.30 Uhr Aufstehen und nur frisches Obst zum Frühstück. Ein Gebet wird Pflicht.

7.15 Uhr in die Schule.

14.00 Uhr nach Hause, wo die Mami schon wartet um den kleinen in Empfang zu nehmen.

14.30 Uhr Mittagessen - aber kein Fleisch

15.15 Uhr Mittagsschlaf

16.30 Uhr Hausaufgaben

17.30 Uhr Familiengespräch über Probleme

18.00 Uhr 15 Minuten Fernsehen - aber nur KiKa

18.15 Uhr Gesellschadtsspiele mit der Familie

19.30 Uhr Abendessen

20.00 Uhr Mutti liest dem Kleinen noch eine Gute Nachtgeschichte vor

20.30 Uhr Schlafen

Der Kleine ist 16 Jahre  !

Was für ein Fun ! Da ist man doch gerne Kind !


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

ich bin einerseits gegen andererseits für so eine verschärfung.

ich selber sehe die ballerei als unrealen virtuellen zeitvertreib, den ich aber von der realität abgrenze.

ich sehe aber auch leute die wegen "killerspielen" wirklich nen hau an der glocke haben.

die einzige wirklich sinnvolle lösung meiner meinung nach wäre es, jeden zu überprüfen, was aber leider völlig unmöglich durchzuführen ist.


----------



## Fat_Kanickel (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Mhhh, ist schon echt interessant was ihr hier alles so für Sachen schreibt. Bei den einen hört es sich an, als wenn alle Frauen an den Herd gehören und nicht arbeiten sollen (summa summarum: Wie kann die Frau sich um 7 Kinder kümmern und gleichzeitig eine Tätigkeit wahrnehmen, und dann noch als so dumme Frau in der Politik). Hallo, Männer können sich auch um Kinder kümmern und ich habe mich als Kind auch nicht vernachlässigt gefühlt, nur weil meine Eltern beide gearbeitet haben. Desweiteren finde ich, dass es sie besonders für diese Position qualifziert, dass sie soviele Kinder hat.
Desweiteren ist es immer gut, wenn Leute von ausserhalb sich einen Kopf machen über die Gesetze (die werden nicht einfach so erlassen, erstmal ist das eine Meinung, was dann kommt muss man sehen). Wir können ja mal die Autofahrer fragen, ob Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen Sinn machen, oder ob Fahrradfahrer irgendwelche Rechte haben sollten, als nächstes können wir dann ja gleich Heroinabhängige fragen, ob es Sinn macht, Drogen zu legalisieren oder nicht.....
Es ist natülich ein Problem, dass momentan erstmal alles unter Generalverdacht gestellt wird und mit "Killerspiel" gebrandmarkt wird. Die Frage ist aber wirklich, ob soviel Gewalt von Nöten ist. Ich persönlich spiele gerne mal ne runde ein Ballerspiel, bin mir aber sehr wohl bewusst, dass es nicht die Wirklichkeit darstellt, wenn bei UT2004 ein Bein oder Kopf wegfliegt. Desweiteren misfallen mir z.B. solche tollen Sachen wie "Headshot" (z.B. bei CS) in spielen, muss das noch irgendwie besonders gewürdigt werden? Der Kerl ist tot, okay. Ich denke halt auch, dass es bei einigen, ich sage bei EINIGEN, nicht bei allen, zum Realitätsverlust führen kann, wenn sie zu lange gespielt haben. Da ist natürlich die Familie erstmal gefragt, aber sie sollte auch Unterstützung vom Staat bekommen. Ich will jetzt nicht, dass alle Spiele verboten werden, aber zumindestens einer strikteren Altersüberprüfung unterzogen werden und diese dann auch wirklich mal durchgesetzt wird. Aber das ist auch ein Problem der heutigen Zeit, wir haben doch eh deutlich mehr Ahnung vom Computer und es ist für uns keine Schwierigkeit an eine Kopie von einem Freund zu kommen, oder? Da kann das Verkaufverbot noch so hart sein, guck ich halt mal bei edonkey rein.
Sollten 12jährige Ballerspiele spielen? Meiner Meinung nach - NEIN. Ihr könnt ja gerne anderer Meinung sein. Ich bin froh, dass ich diese Entscheidung nicht treffen muss, was noch zulässig ist, denn die einen (Wir Gamer) sagen, das macht doch keinen Sinn, das alles zu verbieten, eh Schwachsinn; anderen wiederum geht es dann nicht weit genug - und das sind nicht wenige.
Ansonsten versucht mal wirklich Argumente vorzubringen als hier nur rumzuflamen......

Gruss


----------



## Schisshase (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> So frisch wie die Dame mit 44 noch aussieht, frage ich mich eh, ob das mit den sieben Kindern wirklich stimmt.


Ist die echt erst 44?   
Da kenn ich 50-jährige die besser aussehen. Ich hätte die auf anfang 50 geschätzt.
Naja, sieben mal geworfen, das zehrt schon an der Substanz


----------



## IXS (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				meier242 am 09.12.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Irritiert hat mich deshalb auch weniger die Diskussion an sich, sondern die gegen Frau von der Leyen gerichteten Unterstellungen. Offenbar übersteigt es die Vorstellungskraft des Verfassers, dass eine siebenfache Mutter dennoch ihre politische Karriere verfolgen kann, ohne dass ihre Familie verwahrlost. Na, willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert



Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel   

Die Wäsche wäscht, die Waschmaschine, das Geschirr spült die Spülmaschine... Kochen und Putzen übrnimmt eine Angestellte.

Früher wären Wäsche und Geschirr von einer weiteren "Magd" gewaschen worden. Soviel zum "21. Jahrhundert".

Und, was die menschliche Seite angeht:
Was macht die Mutter von *7* Kindern in der Politik?  Entweder sie vergeigt ihre politischen Ansichten, oder die Kinder verwahrlosen seelisch.
Natürlich ist das so, dass die Kinder sich auch gegenseitig erziehen, aber die *Kinder können bei echten Problemen nicht mit ihrer Mutter sprechen, sie um Rat fragen, oder einfach mal in den Arm genommen werden.
Kinder können selber noch nicht recht entscheiden, wann "Erziehung" gut oder schlecht ist, und geben unbewusst "falschen Druck" auf ihre kleineren Geschwister ab. *
Und das sind bereits mehrere Gründe, warum Kinder gewalttätig werden.


----------



## t-fish (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Grappa11 am 09.12.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





damn...das tut doch weh...was isn das fürn typ in der datei


----------



## gfmWarrior (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Danke an alle die CDU/CSU gewählt haben   Noch nen bischen verklemmter und die können mit ihren ärschen nüsse knacken


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Linkin-Park-4ever am 09.12.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Spielen wie Postal kann man aber verstehen wieso die sich so aufregen.


kann "man" das? ich kann das nicht. nazipropaganda und ähnlichen abfall darf man IMO verbieten, aber wem schadet denn postal?
eltern sollen zusehen, dass ihre kinder sowas nicht spielen. und eltern, die nicht mitbekommen, dass ihre kinder *postal* spielen, die kümmern sich eh nicht wirklich um ihr kind. sowas bekommt man einfach mit. *g*


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass eine Mutter mindestens halbtags voll für ihre kleinen Kinder da sein sollte, anstatt zu arbeiten, ist für mich kein altmodisches Gedankengut, sondern eine sehr moderne Erkenntnis.


doch, es ist super altmodisch, denn es muss nicht die mutter sein. ausser es sind noch säuglinge vielleicht. den part kann ein vater genauso gut erfüllen. und wenn du das nicht kapierst, lebst du doch irgendwie noch ein wenig in der vergangenheit.


----------



## Stargazer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 09.12.2005 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Linkin-Park-4ever am 09.12.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Eltern haben es nicht mitbekommen, dass ich damals Doom2 gespielt habe (war so 14-15). Und die haben sich sehr gut um mich gekümmert bzw. tun es immer noch.   
Wenn man etwas wirklich will, schafft man es meist auch.  

P.S.: War der PC meines Vaters. Bin drangegangen, während meine Eltern schliefen. Ziemlich dreist war ich damals.....


----------



## Stargazer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				meier242 am 09.12.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warst du mal im Berliner Regierungsviertel ? Die haben da einen Kindergarten für 12 (!!!) Millionen hingebaut - und rate mal für wen...

P.S.: Hat mir da einer der Schiffbetreuer erzählt (Für die Ausichstschiffe)


----------



## Burtchen (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich will jetzt mal nicht über ihre Qualitäten als Mutter urteilen, das steht mir nicht zu, wobei allein Bundesministerin schon ein hinreichend anstrengender Job ist, um Single zu bleiben, von einem Kind erst gar nicht zu reden. Vielleicht hat sie ja Doppelgängerinnen oder so.

Was ich hingegen komisch finde, ist die Aussage, Spiele, die Gewalt als Konfliktlösung betrachten, gehören verboten...

...sollten sich die Figuren beim Schach nicht alle mal in einen Kreis setzen und das in Ruhe ausdiskutieren?

...wo bleibt die "Risiko"-Variante mit Diplomatieoptionen?

Wer sich die Ursprünge fast aller "Kinderbrettspiele" anschaut, stösst auf einen kriegerischen Hintergrund. Aber ich kann mir schon denken, wie der Familienabend bei Frau Leyen aussieht...


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Stargazer am 09.12.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Eltern haben es nicht mitbekommen, dass ich damals Doom2 gespielt habe (war so 14-15). Und die haben sich sehr gut um mich gekümmert bzw. tun es immer noch.
> Wenn man etwas wirklich will, schafft man es meist auch.
> 
> P.S.: War der PC meines Vaters. Bin drangegangen, während meine Eltern schliefen. Ziemlich dreist war ich damals.....


ja ok, erstens wirkt sich ein game sicherlich kaum auf dich aus, wenn du es AB UND ZU verbotenerweise spielst. es geht ja eher darum, dass andere den halben tag vor sowas verbringen und das hättest du nicht gekonnt.
zweitens war damals die zeit noch anders. ich hab das auch so ähnlich gemacht, aber unsere elterngeneration hat medienkompetenzmässig noch viel weniger draufgehabt, als es heute üblich oder eher wünschenswert wäre. von daher mache ich da eltern aus der vergangenheit keinen vorwurf. ich hab auch sachen bei kumpels gespielt, die ich zuhause nicht spielen durfte. aber ich durfte es nicht und das heisst ja schon etwas. nämlich dass ich eher selten dazu kam.
wir waren wohl auch noch nicht die art jugendliche, die täglich stundenlang gezockt haben an computer oder konsole. gab's damals auch schon, war aber eher selten.


----------



## Neumi6 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Hab seit ich ca 5 bin PC gespielt damals noch auf nem Amiga oder noch älteren geräten.
Hab Spiele gespielt wie Doom, Doom2 usw.
da war ich ca. 10- 12 Jahre alt. (bin jetzt 21)

jetzt die Sensation, hab noch niemanden umgebracht

meiner Meinung nach kann man alle Spiele fast mit jedem alter spielen wenn deine Eltern auf dich acht geben und auf dich achten solange du noch ein Kind bist.
Sie sollten drauf achten das man nicht 12 Stunden vor der Kiste sitzt und spielt, sondern max 2St. am Tag als Kind, wenn man älter ist dan kann man dan schon mehr Freiraum lassen.
das wichtigste ist das man auch noch etwas anderes kennt als die Kiste und was mit Freunden macht. 

Gruß Neumi


----------



## Stargazer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 09.12.2005 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 09.12.2005 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durfte am Wochenende pro tag 2 Stunden spielen (Prince of Persia, X-Wing,...) und unter der Woche gar nicht 
Bin jetzt aber 23


----------



## rider8 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

[/quote]
ja ok, erstens wirkt sich ein game sicherlich kaum auf dich aus, wenn du es AB UND ZU verbotenerweise spielst. es geht ja eher darum, dass andere den halben tag vor sowas verbringen und das hättest du nicht gekonnt.
zweitens war damals die zeit noch anders. ich hab das auch so ähnlich gemacht, aber unsere elterngeneration hat medienkompetenzmässig noch viel weniger draufgehabt, als es heute üblich oder eher wünschenswert wäre. von daher mache ich da eltern aus der vergangenheit keinen vorwurf. ich hab auch sachen bei kumpels gespielt, die ich zuhause nicht spielen durfte. aber ich durfte es nicht und das heisst ja schon etwas. nämlich dass ich eher selten dazu kam.
wir waren wohl auch noch nicht die art jugendliche, die täglich stundenlang gezockt haben an computer oder konsole. gab's damals auch schon, war aber eher selten. [/quote]

Ok ja stundenlang vor sowas hocken ist echt nicht gut. ich bin jetzt 15 spiele auch painkiller aber ca 1h pro woche...wenn ich wütend bin dan vieleicht 2 h aber mehr nich den so toll find ich so brutale spiele auch nicht . Macht zwar wirklich laune wenn mans spielt, aber finde jetzt star wars jedi academy viel besser naja kann nur hoffen das es nicht auch in der schweiz dan verschärft wird


----------



## Quintus (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Micht nervt es einfach nur, das in der Politk Fakten und Aussagen gerne etwas verdreht werden, so dass die wehrten Politiker ihren Nutzen daraus ziehen können.
Ich werd demnächst 17(zwei Monate noch*freu*), von daher ist mir das ganze mittlerweile relativ egal, weil so ein Geschwätz les ich schon seit ich weiß wie man ins Internet kommt(und das ist schon lange her...) und man sieht ja wie lange das dauert bis sich langsam etwas tut.

Nur denke ich das man das Medium PC etwas überbewertet. Man wirft den Entwicklern und Spielern vor, Gewalt zu verherrlichen und Gewalt als einzige Lösung darzustellen. Davon abgesehen das es das definitv nicht der Fall ist(ok, Ausnhamen soll es geben), ist das töten in manchen Spielen nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. Und muss keines Wegs fördernd sein(siehe Splinter Cell).

Ich bin kein Vater, wäre wohl auch etwas früh, aber man brauch doch wirklich nur mal die nachrichten einschalten und sieht tausendmal schlimmere Sachen(Nachrichten sind in Deutschland ja immer gleich negativ, ebenfalls fragwürdig). Oder eine einfache Reportage auf N24 über Terrorismus,Massenvernichtungswaffen,Krankheiten oder der zweite Weltkrieg(wird ebenfalls oft genug wieder aufgerollt).
Da frag ich mich ernsthaft, vor was man die Kinder mehr schützen sollte, PC oder TV?

Das Spiele wie Doom 3 extremen darstellen und nicht in Kinderhände gehören, sollte jedem klar sein. Und eine gewisse Kontrolle was die Alterbestimmungen angeht ist auch notwendig, doch sind wir hier in Deustchland schon sehr extrem mit unseren Gesetzt was Jugendschutz angeht.Wohl gemerkt extrem, nicht gut, wie das Beispiel mit PC und TV zeigt.

Über einen gewissen Grad an Gewalt in Spielen her ziehen, eine  riesen Wind machen und zum Teil Propaganda gegen Spiele zu machen(frontal 21 lässt grüßen) scheint in den letzten jahren sehr beleibt zu sein und wird immer mehr zum Thema.
 Aber ist das wikrlich so wichtig?
Ist das ganze nicht übertrieben wenn ein Kind mit 14 Jahren problemlos an legale und illegale Drogen kommen kann?
ist e snicht wichtiger sich um andere Bereiche des Jugendschutzes zu kümmern?

Ich finde ja!
Was nützt es mir wenn die PC Spiele so stark kontrolliert werden, das z.B. die zahl an illegalen Kopien steigt oder man eine der wichtigsten und wenigen wachsenden Konsumsparten zertsöhrt, wenn Kinder doch nur mit Pappi Nachrichten schauen müssen um den selben Gewalt grad zu erleben?
Dabei möchte ich anmerken das Bilder und Filme aus dem echten Leben, wie in reportagen, doch wohl noch viel intensiver, negativ auf ein Kind einwirken können als ein paar Pixel.
Die Politik fixiert sich zu sehr auf das Medium PC/Internet, nur weil es in Moment eine der wenigen Punkten ist, wo man wirklich Kontrollen einführen kann was Jugendschutzbetrifft und die Leute es gerne hören wollen(Frontal 21 lässt noch einmal grüßen).


edit: Manche Postings sind ech tnett zu lesen, aber ein paar Absätze und Satzzeichen würden mir das lesen bei vielen(langen) Beiträgen deutlich vereinfachen


----------



## Gamecomander (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Auch wenn s nicht meine Art ist, möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal ein Zitat anwenden. "Steinigt sie, steinigt sie!" (Monty Python, Das Leben des Brian)


----------



## ThePerfection (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Quintus am 09.12.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Micht nervt es einfach nur, das in der Politk Fakten und Aussagen gerne etwas verdreht werden, so dass die wehrten Politiker ihren Nutzen daraus ziehen können.
> Ich werd demnächst 17(zwei Monate noch*freu*), von daher ist mir das ganze mittlerweile relativ egal, weil so ein Geschwätz les ich schon seit ich weiß wie man ins Internet kommt(und das ist schon lange her...) und man sieht ja wie lange das dauert bis sich langsam etwas tut.
> 
> Nur denke ich das man das Medium PC etwas überbewertet. Man wirft den Entwicklern und Spielern vor, Gewalt zu verherrlichen und Gewalt als einzige Lösung darzustellen. Davon abgesehen das es das definitv nicht der Fall ist(ok, Ausnhamen soll es geben), ist das töten in manchen Spielen nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. Und muss keines Wegs fördernd sein(siehe Splinter Cell).
> ...



lol, hab jetzt keine zeit um deine "Kolumne" mal richtig zu vernichten, aber das will ich sehen, dass man die "Gewalt" von Reportagen bzw Dokumentationen mit der Gewalt in Spielen gleichsetzen kann?? Terrorismus, Massenvernichtungswaffen, Krankheiten, Kriege..das wird doch alles dem Zuschauer ganz anders vermittelt als in einem PC-Spiel! Diese Produktionen haben niemals den Charakter eines Kriegsfilms! Da wird in der Regel objektiv gezeigt wie grausam Krieg ist, wieviel menshcliches Leben mit Waffe X ausgelöscht werden kann...wenn jmd sowas sieht, sagt er dann wirklich: cool?? (es sei denn es wird mal Technologie in Form von Fahr/Flugzeugen gezeigt), ich habe eher den Eindruck, da ist man entsetzt, oder das kind schaut weg oder weint oder fragt Daddy, warum tut der dem weh?? Meine alten haben mich früher nie mit militärspielzeug oder pistolen spielen oder kriegsfilme sehen lassen, ich durfte aber Filme wie die Brücke sehen, da merkt man mal wie uncool krieg ist und net, papi, will auch opi mit ner Panzerfaust ne gesichtsbräunung verpassen, ders ieht sonst so weiß, so deutsch aus^^
Aber im PC-Game sieht alles schon weider etwas bunter aus, Waffen dies nicht gibt und mit mega effekten den gegner mit bolzen filmreif an ne wand tackern...das macht spars! Da schmunzel ich selbst sogar, aber diese Gewalt ist wohl ganz anders als in ner Reportage. Du hast es auch nicht besser als Politiker gemacht und dir nur das destilliert was du brauchtest...


----------



## Sonnensturm (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Mit 18 wird man von der Bundeswehr dazu "genötigt" den Wehrdienst abzuleisten, um im Notfall auch echte Menschen umzulegen. 3D-Shooter möchte man den Bürgern allerdings verbieten. Alleine schon die Art des Denkens die dahinter steckt ist mehr als nur fadenscheinig und lächerlich !!!


----------



## Rumsti (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Sonnensturm am 09.12.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 18 wird man von der Bundeswehr dazu "genötigt" den Wehrdienst abzuleisten, um im Notfall auch echte Menschen umzulegen. 3D-Shooter möchte man den Bürgern allerdings verbieten. Alleine schon die Art des Denkens die dahinter steckt ist mehr als nur fadenscheinig und lächerlich !!!


da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung...

Da wird einem noch dazu der ganze blödsinn eingetrichtert: Das Sturmgewehr 77 in der Folge STG 77 ist ein... blablabla
Und was war dann am Schießstand?!? Oder im Felde mit den Platzern.... naja, nachdenken darf man ja nicht über die Einfälle der Politiker: Aber man verbietet alles, was einem nicht interessiert oder nicht in den Kram passt oder selbst nicht macht.... Mountainbiken , Jetski fahren, usw...

Zu guter Letzt: Was ist denn dann mit Räuber und Gendarm?!??


Hoffentlich kommen die "unseren" nicht auch auf eine solche Idee....

Grüße aus Österreich!!!


----------



## Supervirtual (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

LOL @ die Bewertung von Dr. Ursula von der Leyen´s " Screenshot" 

Ich habe auch einen Stern gegeben ^^

Vote 1 !


----------



## JumpingHubert (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

die Fratze mit Ballonfrisur hab ich schon mal bei "Maischberger" ertragen müssen. Als am Ende der Sendung in die Runde gefragt wurde, bei wem von den anwesenden 6-7 Gästen man seine eigenen Kinder gerne abgeben würde, war Frau von der Peitsche die einzige, bei der man seine Kinder NICHT abgeben wollte.  

Nochmal zum Lernen: Aggressionsmotor Nr.1 ist Perspektivlosigkeit und ungerechte Behandlung. Wie war das noch mal mit dem Erfurther "Amokläufer"? Man hat ihm via Schikane den entscheidenden Punkt zum Abitur vorenthalten........ Das bundesrepublikanische zentrale Propagandaministerium (Jargon: die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender) ließ dann verlautbaren, er habe viel & gut Killerspiele in seiner Schublade gehabt.


----------



## Sonnensturm (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Sonnensturm am 09.12.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 18 wird man von der Bundeswehr dazu "genötigt" den Wehrdienst abzuleisten, um im Notfall auch echte Menschen umzulegen. 3D-Shooter möchte man den Bürgern allerdings verbieten. Alleine schon die Art des Denkens die dahinter steckt ist mehr als nur fadenscheinig und lächerlich !!! Paintball gehört natürlich verboten das dort ein "echtes" in symbolischer Form praktiziertes tötten eines Menschen stattfindet !


----------



## DaKiLa (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

"Außerdem unterziehe die Regierung "reale Killerspiele, wo geschossen wird", einer genauen Überprüfung - im Zweifel drohen Gotcha und Co Verbote."

Die haben doch nen Vogel!  

Paintball verbieten, aber Boxen als Sport fördern. 

Ich finde Boxen wesentlich brutaler und menschenverachtender als Paintball. Und dort wird ebenfalls sugeriert, Gewalt als Mittel der Problemlösung sein gut.

Hab noch nie gehört, dass es Todesfälle beim paintball gab, beim Boxen aber schon!!!!

Die machen das doch nur aus populistischen Gründen!!!

Alles zum    find ich das! Die ganze Diskusion. Der Jugendschutz hört bei Volljährigen auf, und bei minderjährigen an der Haustür. Alles andere ist Bevormundung mündiger Bürger!!!!!!


----------



## DaKiLa (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 09.12.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 09.12.2005 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat doch eh keine Ahnung vom Leben. 
Hat die doch gefordert, der zweite Ehepartner könne ebenfalls Erziehungurlaub bekommen und dafür mehr Förderung vom Staat.   
Möchte mal sehen, welcher Chef seinen Angestellten für n Jahr in Erziehungsurlaub "entlässt", nur damit er für 1 Jahr mehr Förderung vom Staat erhält, und ihn danach wieder einstellt. 
Selbst Ärztin und genug Geld, aber vom "normalen" Bürger null Ahnung.

Gab da doch mal so´n Spruch:
"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!"
Nur leider halten die sich nie dran!


----------



## Fat_Kanickel (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Tja, wenn du halt zu faul oder zu dumm bist, dich in den Zivildienst schicken zu lassen, dann stimmt das natürlich. Aber da musst du nicht hin.



			
				Sonnensturm am 09.12.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 18 wird man von der Bundeswehr dazu "genötigt" den Wehrdienst abzuleisten, um im Notfall auch echte Menschen umzulegen. 3D-Shooter möchte man den Bürgern allerdings verbieten. Alleine schon die Art des Denkens die dahinter steckt ist mehr als nur fadenscheinig und lächerlich !!!


----------



## DaKiLa (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Kaahles am 09.12.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da sind wir schon wieder an einem Punkt angekommen wo ich mich echt nur Frage „ja sind die denn alle blöö?“
> 
> Ich meine, Leute die überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie haben setzen sich einfach einmal zusammen und machen eine Liste mit allen nur gängigen Vorurteilen und benutzen diese als Argument für ein Verbot von „Killerspielen“ ohne diese auch nur im geringsten Maße mit zugkräftigen Beispielen zu belegen. Das sind auch keine Argumente was die da bringen.
> 
> ...



AMEN Bruder


----------



## Grecco (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




 Das ist doch wohl nen Witz   

Heisst das im Klartext,
das mein FARBMALKASTEN demnächst auch INDIZIERT wird?

Sollen den Eltern nicht soviele steuerliche Abzüge aufs Auge drücken,
dann brauch die Frauen auch nicht mehr Ganztags arbeiten und haben wieder mehr Zeit für die Erziehung der Kinder !
Totaler Schwachsinn

Aber was sag ich da,
ich habe ja sowieso nicht studiert und war auch nicht 15 Jahre auf Schule
und anschliessend bei irgendjemandem im A.....
Nur damit ich in Berlin sitzen darf.


----------



## halbleben (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				bierchen am 09.12.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> "Killerspiele" sind nichts für unter 16-Jährige, das ist meine Meinung. Punkt.
> 
> Ursula    , ich hab auch ne Leyne für Dich



Aaaah offensichtlich ein Scherzkeks!
Zu deiner Information: Nahezu jedes "Killerspiel" dürfte ab 16 sein. Es gibt da nämlich eine schöne Institution, die PC-Spiele testet, die auf den deutschen Markt kommen und stuft die Spiele in Kategorien, geordnet nach Alter, ein.
An diese Einstufungen müssen sich die Läden auch halten, was sie auch tun.
Versuch doch mal als unter 16 Jähriger ein Spiel ab 16 zu kaufen.
Ohne Perso oder Erziehungsberechtigten geht da nichts!
Wenn man natürlich als Kind irgendeinen Erwachsenen dazu überredet, das Spiel für einen zu kaufen, ist dies was anderes. Dagegen schützt auch kein Jugendschutz.
Wenn du es mal mit dem kaufen versucht hättest, würdest du sehen, dass dein Argument ebenso unhaltbar, wie überflüssig ist.


----------



## oliver89 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

hallo ? ham die se noch alle `? mit sowas macht mas geld hiee. 
nee wenn ich sowas les dann sträuben sich bei mir die nackenhaare. 

hallo ? die wissen gar net was se machen. 

1. bringt das rein GAR nichts
2. die schaden doch nur der computerspieleindustrie 

da sag ich ma wieder. herzlichen glückwunsch  ! ihr spaten habts mal wieder geschafft. 

naja mit sowas schicken die uns ausm laden, und ab in die nächste tauschbörse <----- glückwunsch ihr habts geschafft ! 
naja ich mein wenn man keine ahnung hat, von dem was man macht sollte man vielleicht die finger davon lassen weil da nur müll rauskommen kann ! <-------- siehe Bundesfamilienministerin Dr. Ursula von der Leyen


----------



## DaKiLa (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Kaahles am 09.12.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Aktionen sind eine seltene Ausnahme aber die Regelung ist gut. Das Gesetz ist gut so okay dann sollte man halt Paintball und co. auch erst ab 16 oder 18 erlauben wenn die unbedingt meinen dass es sein muss aber verbieten ist definitv der falsche Weg.



Nur zur Info:

Paintball darf erst ab 18 Jahren gespielt werden, zumindest offiziell, da die Markierer nur Personen ab 18 Jahren ausgehändigt werden dürfen.  

Daher verstehe ich auch nicht die Argumentation mit "Jugendschutz", da man vor dem Gesetz mit 18 als Volljährig zählt und nicht mehr als Jugendlicher.


----------



## Smartwarrior (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tach zusammen!

Ich bin 31, somit Alt genug, entscheiden zu können, was ich spiele und was nicht.

Unserer "Neuen" Bundesfamilienministerin Dr. Ursula von der Leyen, dessen Kinder wohl nur mit Pädagogischem Holzspielzeug hantieren dürfen (selbstverständlich *"kein Tropenholz"  und auch nicht lakiert*), sollte man mal klarmachen, daß nicht nur Jugendliche "Hosenscheißer" (Sorry Kids)  , am Pc sitzten & Zocken.

Sicherlich ist es Scheiße, wenn 11jährige Doom3 zocken, aber das ist nicht das Problem der eigentlichen "Gamer-Community", sondern das Problem der Eltern, die entweder nix gebacken bekommen, oder keine Zeit für die "Frucht Ihrer Lenden" haben wollen.
Wofür hat man schließlich "Kindermädchen Computer & Co" gekauft?

Initiativen wie "Schau hin! Was deine Kinder machen",(Zitat Bericht) bringen auch nicht viel, denn die dürfen wohl auf USK 16 oder USK 18 Spiele auch nur "Textalisch" hinweisen, sonst isses ja Jugendgefährdend.
Und die Behandeln wohl auch nur Bibbi Blockberg & Konsorten.

Als ehemaliger  Spiele-Verkäufer (Alphatecc & Pro-Markt) muß ich sagen, daß die Verkäufer mittlerweile auf das Thema Jugendschutz sensibler reagieren, als noch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, und das Kennzeichnungs-System mittlerweile effizient ist
Wenn die Eltern den Kleinen dann trotzdem GTA untern Weihnachtsbaum legen(nach dem Motto: "der fährt da doch nur Auto"), würd ich den Eltern die Scheißbratzen wegnehmen.
Man muß sich in diesem Land immer wieder fragen, wo die Prioritäten der Politiker eigentlich liegen.

Ich glaub, die neue Generation der Politiker will sich an der Generation "@"  nur dafür Rächen, daß sie selbst leider "zu Blöd" sind, um auch nur 10 Minuten Tetris durchzuhalten!

Darüber hinaus:

Schach ist ein echtes Kriegsspiel (spielten die Alten Perser/Inder); diente zur taktischen Planung;
Das JoJo war früher auf den Philipinen eine tödliche Jagdwaffe;
und beim "Völkerball" wird mit Bällen "geschossen";
Räuber & Gendarm (also Counterstrike goes Reality) wird heute noch so gespielt wie vor 20 Jahren, auch die Cheats ( "Du bist tot" - "Stimmt nicht, ich bin Superman" sind ebenfalls die Gleichen.

Ob das nun auch wohl jetzt verboten wird?

Das Einzige was ich ändern würde wäre der Titel des Spiels 
"Wer hat Angst vorm Schwarzen Mann!?"

Klingt echt Rassistisch und zur Gewalt auffordernd

MIt Trapis Worten: "Ich habe fertig"
Ende der Kommunikation


----------



## Grecco (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Kann ich nur zu stimmen,
das dies der "Falsche Weg" ist.

Es gibt genug Beispiele,
das die Kiddies immer noch das bekommen, was Sie wollen.

Deswegen sollte man bei den "Erwachsenen" anfangen,
Sie mal richtig aufzuklären.

Kinder rauchen, nehmen Drogen und noch schlimmer !
Deswegen sollten Clans die Ego-Shooter spielen wirklich drauf achten,
das Sie keine Kiddies als Member haben oder aufnehmen,
bzw. gegen Zocken (Fun-War ooder Lige-War).
Auch die Ligen sollten da stärker hinterher haken.

Kenne selber Kiddies, die einem erzählt haben,
das Sie das Spiel von Ihren Eltern geschenkt bekommen haben.
Solange die es nicht merken (KOPFMÄSSIG),
kann man der Jugend auch nicht helfen.

ICh selber bin 32 Jahre jung (alt - heul),
doch bin noch nie mit ne Knarre in die Schule gegangen oder in den Supermarkt.
Und achte bestimmt immer darauf,
wer und wie alt er ist,
wenn er solche Spiele auf dem Server spielen will.
Oder bei uns in den Clan möchte.

Die Software Hersteller sollte nicht nur CD-Keys abfragen,sonder auch die Personalausweisnummer beim Registrieren !!!

!!! ALLES EINE FRAGE DER ERZIEHUNG !!!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

*mal `ne frage an die anwesenden : *



> mal angenommen man könnte mit vr- helm auf dem schädel durch eine photorealistische welt tappen und dabei gegner auf alle denkbaren arten meucheln ( vielleicht noch mit controllern in waffenform etc. , was es ja schon lange gibt) - also quasi nur eine (mögliche) weiterentwicklung aktueller 3d- shooter.
> 
> und so unvorstellbar dürfte das für uns alle ja nicht sein und ganz undenkbar scheint eine solche entwicklung in naher zukunft nicht zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onkel_B (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Bonkic am 09.12.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *mal `ne frage an die anwesenden : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solang das ein Erwachsener Mensch macht, der nicht gerade geisteskranke Züge hegt oder sein nächstes Massaker so übt, hab ich nix dagegen. Lieber Virtuell jemanden töten, als Krieg im realen Leben zu spielen.


----------



## sealobo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Brat_Maxe am 09.12.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> . . . . .
> Und dass freie Meinungsäußerung (in diesem Falle Pressefreiheit) in unserer Gesellschaft  offensichtlich ein gutes Stück wichtiger ist als Wahrheitsgehalt, Seriosität und vieles andere, auf dem objektiver Journalismus basieren sollte, beweist  dieses Schu  diese Tageszeitung ja immer wieder...


Hi,
Auch wenn das jetzt OT ist:
Dies BLATT mit den 4Buchstaben darf sich ja nicht mal mehr "Zeitung" nennen.

Laut dem entsprechenden Gerichtsurteil, muß in eine Zeitung mindestens ein Wahrheitsgehalt von 5% haben.  

Zum Thema:
1. - Habe noch von keinem Politiker gehört, das ER / SIE die Spiele, die dann verboten werden sollen, überhaupt kennen geschweige denn mal gespielt hätten. ( Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!! Leben die überhaupt in der REALITY )

2. - Gesetze immer nur verschärfen bringt nichts, wenn jetzt schon kein Geld für Kontrollen vorhanden ist.

3. - Die "von der Leyen" ist doch eine der "Albrecht-Töchter".
Hatte wohl ihr lebenlang schon "Zucker hochkant", deshalb schaffte Sie's auch noch bei 7Kindern Ärztin und Politikerin zu sein. 

mfg
sealobo


----------



## NoMatt3r (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Onkel_B am 09.12.2005 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.12.2005 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich finde das absolut krank! visuell ist NICHT virtuell. wenn man einigermasen vernünftig ist kann man die grenzen zwischen diesen beiden welten sehr wohl unterscheiden. die gewaltausbrüche kommen nicht von killerspiele, sondern hat ihren ursprung schon im umfeld, wo derjenige aufwächst und setzt sich fort in der erziehung desjenigen. ich als hardcorezocker raste doch auch nicht aus, wenn mal jemand in der disco mir blöd kommt. für so was hat man verbale lösungen. nicht jeder spieler von ego-shootern ist ein potenzieller attentäter oder amokläufer.
meine meinung.


----------



## Sonic-dx (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

also, bevor ein/eine politiker/politikerin so eine aussage trifft, sollte sie sich erstmal vor einen monitor setzten und das erste mal in ihrem leben einen pc anschalten oder von mir aus eine konsole  (falls sie dazu fähig sein sollte) 

bei politiker-frauen habe ich starke zweifel, das ist aber ein adneres thema 
dann können wir von mir aus darüber reden 

aber solche schwachsinnigen aussagen von politiker/innen sind inakzeptabel und fehl am platz. da gehören sie sich eher verboten als "killerspiele"!


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



reale Killerspiele bei den geschossen wird?
hmmmmm
Okay verbietet die Bundeswehr (oder Bundesheer wi bei uns in Ö heisst) 

im gegensatz zu Computerspielen lernt man da wirklich wie man mit einer richtigen Waffe umgeht, zu zielen und zu treffen. 
was man in einem Computerspiel nicht lernt.


----------



## mortician (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

eigentlich nützt es nur eltern die ihre kinder nicht richtig erziehen können und nicht das "usk" zeichen lesen können!   

ich finde es sollte wenigstens die "harten" spiele immernoch denen verkauft werden die mindestens   17 oder 18 sind. 
und ich frage mich wirklich was die sich davon versprechen was dadurch besser wird! 
und vieleicht müssen wir bald sogar nen psychotest machen damit alle sicher gehen können das wir nicht amok laufen   

egoshooter haben die nette eigenschaft das man sich bei dennen sehr gut abreagieren kann! ( wo denn auch sonst hin mit der wut, dem stress? ) einfach und ohne jemanden anderen im real-life weh zu tun!

aber diese spiele haben auch noch andere vorteile, wissenschaftler haben ja herausgefunden, leute die pc-spiele spielen, sind besser im bett, dazu kommt noch, das die gamer schneller sachen erkennen und acuh ein besseres reaktionsvermögen haben....


----------



## Tuklov (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Diese leidige Geschichte, ob Ego-Shooter oder andere Action-PC-Spiele, gewaltverherlichend sind oder nicht, ist meines Erachtens eine Diskussion, die die "Besorgnis" von Politikern zeigt, die sich einzig allein nur  profilieren wollen. Geht doch mal ins Kino und seht Euch Filme an, die für Sechsjährige in Begleitung einer erziehungsberechtigten Person frei zu sehen sind. (Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch, Königreich des Himmels...etc...)


----------



## Nagrath (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Was regen sich alle so auf daß etwas gegen "killerspiele" unternommen werden soll? oder Paintball usw... braucht ihr den Mist wirklich? In was für einer Gesellschaft leben wir überhaupt, daß wir uns die Frage überhaupt stellen müssen? Da schreit jeder nach Friede freude Eierkuchen im Real Life, und daheim setzt er sich vor irgend einen blöden kasten und ballert anderen die rübe ab, geht in den Wald und "spielt" Paintball? hey... echt klasse. 

Die hälfte des Forums schreit nach den eltern, daß diese schuld seien an den fehltritten Ihrer Kinder... also, da kann ich nur sagen, habt erst mal selber kinder und versucht ihnen das beste beizubringen und schreibt hier nicht so halbstarke kommentare von wegen "ich habe keine Schuld sondern meine Eltern..." wenn ihr schon seht daß einem jüngeren ein "Killerspiel" von seinen eltern gekauft wird solltet Ihr diese vielleicht darauf aufmerksam machen und nicht nebenbei mit dem gedanken spielen "cool, kann ich das auch mal haben?" 

Ich bin der Meinung daß sich alle über die Folgen unserer derzeitigen Medienentwicklung mal Gedanken machen sollten. ja, und das wichtigste ist daß gerade die Mehrzahl der Jugendlichen endlich mal anfangen sollte Ihre "alles ist erst mal sch****" Mentalität abzulegen und vorher das hirn einschalten bevor sie irgendwelchen Aussagen niederschreiben.
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber auch Erwachsene lesen gerne mal ne PCGames und stöbern Foren durch. wenn man dann allerdings solche Beiträge liest, muß man echt mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil von den meisten einfach noch keiner gepeilt hat um was es letztendlich geht.
Um das Gemeinwohl.

Irgendwo stand daß unsere Jugendschutzgesetze mit die härtersten der Welt sind... öhm, wo denn? das ist eine lächerliche A4 seite voll mit ein paar Verordnungen... und ich glaube mehr als genug Menschen in diesem Land sind mit denen aufgewachsen; komischerweise ist an denen noch keiner gestorben. Ich hab´s übrigens auch überlebt. Und verpasst hab ich auch nix. 
Ihr solltet euch mal die Meinung abgewöhnen daß sich alles nur um Euch dreht in diesem Land, daß ihr alles haben könn was Ihr euch einbildet.
Ich glaube nicht daß es in erster Linie die Eltern sind, von denen kinder und Jugendliche zugang zu Ü18 Spielen, Drogen oder auch Zigaretten bekommen. In den meisen Fällen seid Ihr das selber, die Ihren freuden die noch so tollen, neuen, coolen, trendigen sachen vor die Nase reibt. Die Dinge, die einfach in einem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn am wichtigsten erscheinen.

Meine Meinung...

ach ja... ich wäre dafür, daß es für compi-Spiele einen Shop gäbe, ähnlich der Viedeotheken. Jugendbereich -> Erwachsenenbereich... Kids unter 16 bitte draußenbleiben. dann helft Ihr euren Eltern, und euch selbst. Gegen kopien usw, werden wenige Gesetze etwas bringen... auch die weitergabe wird so weitergehen wie bisher, aber es ist nicht mehr so einfach. Es ist strafbar... das wiederum wird geahndet... leider hilft es bei vielen Kids und Jugendlichen nicht mit Vernunft etwas zu erklären, dann muß es eben eine Strafe sein...

MfG

Nagrath


PS: ich zocke seit 22 Jahren irgendwelche Spiele vom simplen boling spiel anno 1983 bis jetzt, irgendwelche baller- Strategie oder sonstwas games... aber die Grobe Gewaltbereitschaft unter den Jugentlichen hat von meiner jugend bis heute extrem zugenommen. Allem voran die Verbale Gewalt. Die unter den Jugentlichen je nach region schon wirklich unerträglich ist, zum teil kennen es diejenigen schon gar nicht mehr anders.
so... lange genug aufgeregt... 
Viel spaß noch beim zerreißen meines Post´s!!

und tschüss...


----------



## farmerbob (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Nagrath am 10.12.2005 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Was regen sich alle so auf daß etwas gegen "killerspiele" unternommen werden soll? oder Paintball usw... braucht ihr den Mist wirklich? In was für einer Gesellschaft leben wir überhaupt, daß wir uns die Frage überhaupt stellen müssen? Da schreit jeder nach Friede freude Eierkuchen im Real Life, und daheim setzt er sich vor irgend einen blöden kasten und ballert anderen die rübe ab, geht in den Wald und "spielt" Paintball? hey... echt klasse.
> 
> Die hälfte des Forums schreit nach den eltern, daß diese schuld seien an den fehltritten Ihrer Kinder... also, da kann ich nur sagen, habt erst mal selber kinder und versucht ihnen das beste beizubringen und schreibt hier nicht so halbstarke kommentare von wegen "ich habe keine Schuld sondern meine Eltern..." wenn ihr schon seht daß einem jüngeren ein "Killerspiel" von seinen eltern gekauft wird solltet Ihr diese vielleicht darauf aufmerksam machen und nicht nebenbei mit dem gedanken spielen "cool, kann ich das auch mal haben?"
> 
> ...





Hallo!

Etwas wütend oder?  

Aber gefällt mir!

Nur bevor man Compi-Spiele verbietet, sollte man TV-Show`s/Sender nach US Vorbild ausmerzen. RTL II...etc.
Volksverdummung hoch zehn! 
Und jeder sollte wißen, daß Dummheit einen unzufrieden und brutal werden läßt.
Ich glaube aber auch, daß wir als Eltern einiges steuern können und müßen!
Verbote nutzen nichts. Sie dienen eher als Besorgungsliste.
Und kein Gesetz kann die Erziehung ersetzen!

MfG FARMERBOB


----------



## Maulwurf70 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Also wenn ich sowas immer lese, wird mir echt übel   

Zitat:
"Die Ministerin sprach sich gegen "virtuelle Killerspiele" aus, die "jungen Menschen vermitteln, dass Gewalt bei der Konfliktlösung völlig normal ist.""

Sogenannte "Killerspiele" sind eh meist ab 18 und wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist man da volljährig, also wurscht. Wenn Jugendliche unter 18 solche Games zocken, liegt es an ganz was anderes, Händler, Eltern etc.

Soll ich mir jetzt als 35-jähriger irgendwo im Ausland die Games besorgen, damit ich ein Orginal habe (muss ich eh schon   ) bzw. überhaupt das Game zu bekommen?, armes Deutschland   

MfG


----------



## rakurai (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Verbote schaffen doch für Kinder und Jugendliche nur noch mehr Anreize, die Regeln zu brechen. Wenn man unter 16 bzw. 18 ist, kann man es gar nicht abwarten schnell genug erwachsen zu werden, damit man all das tun darf, was sonst nur die Erwachsenen durften bzw. die einem "alles" verboten haben. Die Frage ist, wo muss die Autorität (Eltern, Politik) eingreifen und wo sollte man den Kids freien Raum für eigene Erfahrungen geben. In der heutigen Gesellschaft ist man nur zwei Klicks von pornographischen Seiten entfernt und im FreeTV wird man mit Werbung, Klingeltönen und irrelevanten Schund (zB taff/explosiv/etc) zur besten Sendezeit (wenn die Jugendlichen von der Schule kommen) bombardiert. Aber wen interessiert das, wenn man einen so vortrefflichen Sündenbock "Killerspiele" gefunden hat. Einerseits sollen die Kids ihr Geld bei der Spieleindustrie liegen lassen, um dem doch so problembehafteten Deutschland auf die Sprünge zu helfen, andererseits wird ihnen aber vorgeschrieben, was sie zu kaufen haben (Klingeltöne?!). Schuld an der Jugendgewalt sind natürlich "Killerspiele" und Paintball, die der Jugend von heute den Weg in die Kriminalität ebnen. Wenn das so einfach wäre, würde ich heute hinter Gittern sitzen. Mit 12 Jahren hab ich das erste mal ein vermeintliches "Killerspiel" namens Doom gezockt. Leider wurde mir da nicht beigebracht, wie ich Aggression und vor allem Gewaltpotenzial entwickeln kann. Es folgten Dark Forces, Resident Evil, Mortal Kombat, ...... , Half Life, Quake4 usw., um nur eine kleine Auswahl zu zeigen. Dabei habe ich mich zu einer richtigen Kampfmaschine entwickelt, die sich durch Filme wie Terminator&Co. perfektioniert hat. Ich hoffe die Ironie ist herauszuhören, denn trotz dieser "gewaltverherrlichenden" Medien studiere ich heute BWL und habe keinerlei Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung oder ähnlichem. Wieso? Tja, das ist die Frage, mit der sich die Autoritäten mal auseinandersetzen sollten.
Ich denke, dass vor allem Arbeitslosigkeit, Armut und ungenügende Bildung und die damit einhergehenden gesellschaftlichen Konflikte (hat ein Jugendlicher Respekt vor seinem alkoholsüchtigen und arbeitslosen Vater, werden ausländische Jugendliche ausreichend integriert oder verhindern das bereits die ungenügenden Sprachkenntnisse?) für die Probleme der Jugendlichen verantwortlich sind. Da diese Probleme aber schwerer zu lösen sind, als es Politiker einem vorgaukeln wollen, müssen die bösen Computerspiele herhalten, da diese hauptsächlich von Jugendlichen (ohne Wahlrecht!) konsumiert werden. Ein Grund hierfür mag sein, dass die elektronischen Medien erst vor ca 30 Jahren konsumfähig wurden. Damals waren heutige Politiker auch schon weit über den jugendlichen Spielreiz hinaus und davon mal abgesehen waren die Spiele (für heutige Verhältnisse) äußerst unansehnlich.
Noch billiger finde ich den Angriff auf Paintball, ich war schon öfters mit ner großen Runde von Kumpels (allesamt Studenten oder berufstätig) beim Spielen und es ist 1. körperlicher Sport und 2. ein teamorientierter Sport. Aber auch das gab es (vermutlich?!) damals nicht.

Noch mal kurz zu mir selbst: trotz "Killerspiele", Gewaltfilme und Drogenexzesse stehe ich heute mit beiden Beinen auf festem Boden und habe auch nie eine Schlägerei oder ähnliches provoziert. Den Grund dafür sehe ich im stabilen sozialen Umfeld, was leider nicht jedes Kind hat.

Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass solche Vorhaben von politischer Seite eher zu belächeln sind, da sie von völlig falscher Ansatzweise ein viel zu komplexes Problem lösen wollen. Naja, wenn dadurch die Autoritäten besser schlafen können, ich könnte es nicht..

Mal ist es die böse Rockmusik, dann die Actionfilme, zur Zeit sind es mal wieder die Computerspiele. Das sind alles Ausreden für das Unvermögen, oder vielmehr das Unverständnis (war die Ministerin schon mal auf einer netten LAN?) der Erwachsenen und die oftmals zu geringe Kommunikation zwischen Erwachsenen und Jugendlichen.

So, genug der Worte ^^ Ich bin ja zum Glück schon lange volljährig und muss mich mit so nem Kram als Hardcore-Zocker nicht mehr auseinandersetzen, zur Not wird einfach importiert falls die BPjS mal wieder zu knausrig ist


----------



## MatrixFlasher (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Unsere liebe Frau Dr. Familienministerin sollte sich mal lieber über die wahren Gründe der Jugendgewalt Gedanken machen, wie zum Beispiel viele total überforderte Eltern die mit Ihren Kindern nicht klar kommen und in der Erziehung total versagen.

Ich spiele seit über 20 Jahren Computerspiele und am liebsten auch Spiele in den geballert wird. Da steh ich einfach drauf. Ich bin aber noch nie gewalttäitg geworden.

Aber es ist immer am einfachsten die Probleme an etwas einfachen dingfest zu machen wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß. Da kommt es immer sehr gelegen wenn man einen einfachen Sündenbock zur Hand hat der sich nicht wehren kann. Manchmal frag ich mich wirklich wie manche Leute ihren Doktortitel erhalten haben. Eigenstängies Denken Fehlanzeige. Lieber nachplappern was einem andere vorplappern.

Dauert wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange, dann werden Leute die Ballerspiele spielen als potetielle Verbrecher abgestempelt.


----------



## Mcr-King (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Hallo ich bin 22 Jahre alt und habe mit 14 Half-Life, Doom und andere "Killerspiele" gespielt, mit 12 jahren Alien und Alien 2 im Ferhrnshen angesehen.
Das Komiesche ich renne nicht mit einer Waffe durch die  gehgend und erschiesse irgend welche Menschen und auch sonst habe ich keinen drang gewaltätig zu werden.  Was ich damit sgen will ist wenn die sogenanten "Killerspiele" verboten werden oder unsere Auswahl an Sielen und Filmen weiter   beschrenkt wird find ich das sehr schade für   Deutschland  . Der Wirtschaft wird dass, nur schaden und die Leiddet schon genug.  Außer dem kann man auch in  anderen "EU-Ländern" die "Killerspiele" kaufen und wie wollen die dass bitte schön verhindern. 

Noch was zum schluss bitte bitte hoffentlich tut die EU mal was gehgen diesen schmarn was unsere Regierung da verzapft, denn überall in der EU gilt normaler weise laut EU-Rrichtlinien die selben Jugendschutzgesätze.

  MfG Mcr-King


----------



## DavidovsDavid (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich bin 12 und hab mit 9 hitman 2 gespielt und mit 7 (aus Versehen) Starship Troopers gesehen. Seit dem ich "Killerspiele" spiele hab ich keinen verprügelt oder änliches. Und im Kindergarten war das jeden Tag der Fall. Ich versteh nich was die Politiker da schon wieder haben  .


----------



## Zersetzer01 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich dachte mal die "Doofheit" der Künast ist nicht zu toppen, aber es stimmt halt mal wieder "Es kommt selten was Besseres nach".

Als ob es nicht wichtigere Probleme gibt und für so ein Ministerium geben wir noch Geld aus? Wir müssen doch sparen, fangen wir bei denen an.


----------



## FunkerVogt (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Macht das Leben wieder billiger, so dass eine Familie auch wieder mit einem Gehalt über die Runden kommen und sich ein Elternteil komplett um die Kindererziehung kümmern kann! 

Außerdem liegt das Problem m.E. genau in den vielen Gesetzen und Reglementierungen. Wie in so vielen anderen Bereichen auch, wird "der Staat" als Ausrede benutzt:  "Das ist gesetzlich Verboten = da brauch ich mich nicht mehr drum zu kümmern!" Die Eltern können sich viel zu leicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen. Tja, wieso kann dieser blöde Staat auch nicht verhindern, dass Opa dem 12 jährigen Lieblingsenkel Doom3 unter den Weihnachtsbaum legt. "Der hat sich das doch sooo gewünscht! Und Kinder müssen auch mal spielen!"
Die Ahnungslosigkeit der Eltern in Computerfragen ist heute zwar noch erschreckend, sollte sich aber in den nächsten Generationen auswachsen. Schließlich sind wir alle mit PCs groß geworden und mein Netzwerk wird von MIR administriert! Falls da einer raus oder rein will oder sich irgendeinen Quark installieren will - "Fragen sie bitte Ihren Vater und Netzwerkadministrator!"
Und die Jungs in dem Glauben zu erhalten, dass Papa mal sniffern oder sich durch die Platten wühlen KÖNNTE wirkt schon wunder.
Aber alles in allem bleibt es eine Frage von Respekt, Offenheit und Vertrauen in der Familie - und das kann man nicht mit Gesetzen "bestimmen".

mfg
Uli (32)
... und  seit 17 Jahren Killerspiel-Spieler


----------



## Gorthaur (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



> "jungen Menschen vermitteln, dass Gewalt bei der Konfliktlösung völlig normal ist."



Juhui, ich habs gewusst, irgendwann werden die Politiker vernünftig und schaffen das Militär ab.

Oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden und es werden einfach keine "Killerfilme" wie Krimis etc am Fernsehen gezeigt?


----------



## Dodg2k3 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Bei der guten Frau ist der Name Programm: Ursula von den Leien -.-

Keine Ahnung und davon viel, sie will doch nur von den richtigen Problemen ablenken


----------



## calissons (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Knaddy am 09.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 09.12.2005 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





singapur die drogenfreiste stadt?
schon mal was von korruption gehört?
dort dealen nicht die armen schlucker , sondern die obrigkeit mampft dort den drogenkuchen , ein-zwei mal im jahr wird dann jemand presentiert der zu einer schweren strafe verurteilt wird , wenn nicht sogar zum tode , und alle glauben die situation sei im griff.
im allgemeinen ist festzuhalten , dass mangelnde publizistik nicht gleich bedeutet dass etwas nicht vorhanden ist....
lol


----------



## Nestman (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie kann es sein daß ich jetzt seit knapp 9 Jahren Egoshooter und ähnliche schicke Spiele Spiele und noch nicht amokgelaufen bin ??? grrrr

Nee mal ehrlich, wir gehen tagein tagaus arbeiten bis die Knochen Quitschen, dafür das unsere Obrigkeiten sich mal wieder die Diäten anheben können, weil mit der Hälfte vom Weihnachtsgeld (ca 2500€ oder mehr) kann man natühlich nicht leben, vorallen bei Gehältern von 10000€ die *wir* ihnen ja monatlich bezahlen.

Und was ist der Dank, jetzt wolln die uns auch noch das letzte bissel Spass nehmen indem sie uns unsere Spiele verbieten und wir in Zukunft über Supermario Chaten müssen. (oder fällt der auch unter Gewaltspiele) roffl

Keiner der Damen und Herren die darüber entscheiden, haben je ein solches Spiel gespielt bzw. begutachtet und dennoch wissen die genau was mit den Spielern und in deren Kopf passiert. *lautlache*

Bin klar für Alterseinschränkung, aber nie und nimmer unterstütze ich Verbote für Computer bzw. - Killerspiele egal welche Art.

Mein Problem ist auch das Verbot für Raubkopien (erweiterte Demo´s) , welches ich dann hätte , oder glauben die ernsthaft ich lasse mir das spielen
durch ein Kaufverbot oder Handelsverbot in Deutschland verbieten ? 


Jetzt sollten die Damen und Herren Politikernasen mal überlegen was schlimmer ist, vor der Klotze dem Amy eins draufgeben, oder zu bestimmen "wir schicken mal eben 15000 junge Soldaten ist Kriesengebiet auch wenn dann vielleicht nur die Hälfte zurückkommt" .


Politiker haben vor unsere Gesellschaft die aus sozialer und freier Marktwirtschaft besteht in eine funktionierende Feudalgesellschaft zu wandeln.

Bin mir sicher !!!!!

Nestman


----------



## DaLoKi (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Nestman am 10.12.2005 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Jetzt sollten die Damen und Herren Politikernasen mal überlegen was schlimmer ist, vor der Klotze dem Amy eins draufgeben, oder zu bestimmen "wir schicken mal eben 15000 junge Soldaten ist Kriesengebiet auch wenn dann vielleicht nur die Hälfte zurückkommt" .[...]



w0rd.. wo sind die altersbeschränkungen auf nachrichten, jeder 3-jährige kann sich kurz vor 8 anschauen wie mr. bush ganze länder niederbombed.. da redet natürlich keiner von gewaltverherrlichung, oder welche art der konfliktlösung "völlig normal ist".
 [..Die Ministerin sprach sich gegen "virtuelle Killerspiele" aus, die "jungen Menschen vermitteln, dass Gewalt bei der Konfliktlösung völlig normal ist."..] 


mfg

DaLoKi


----------



## rezashokri (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

OoOoOoOoO

nene,

Killer-spiele,

nene,

Was war jetzt nochmal wegen des amoklaufs???

OoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Malik04 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Knaddy am 09.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 09.12.2005 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil dort für Müll auf die STraße werfen 300 Dollar fällig werden.

P.S.: Ich habe CDU gewählt und bereue es auch kaum, aber Ursula von der Leyen fand ich schon immer zum Kotzen. Ursula "Ich habe 7 Kinder, also bin ich die kompetenteste auf meinem gebiet" von der Leyen.


----------



## lobos (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Deren Kompetenz beschränkt sich vielleicht aufs Kinderkriegen, das ist wohl sicherlich noch nachvollziehbar. Aber sonst ist da  nichts los.
"Virtuelle Killerspiele" verbieten und am besten reale Killeraktionen im Irak und Afghanistan u.v.a. mehr unterstützen.  Das nenne ich eine konsequente Politik. Aber sie hat ja dann 7 Kinder die sie selber dort hin schicken kann.

Das Du  @malik04 die Wahl der CDU noch nicht bereut hast, liegt sicherlich nur daran das sie noch nicht viel unternehmen konnten inder sehr kurzen Zeit. Bisher waren nur Höflichkeitsbesuche und Hinternküssen angesagt.
Das wird noch kommen.

Diese ganze Diskussion über Killerspiele, die ohnehin über 18 freigegeben worden sind ist unsinn und reiner Aktionismus, der in einigen Bevölkerungsgruppen, die ohnehin keine Ahnung von der Materie haben eine gute Presse bringt.

Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge werden dadurch mal wieder totgeschwiegen.


----------



## rezashokri (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

300 Dolar, naja nicht wenig


----------



## Psylock (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				DaLoKi am 10.12.2005 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> w0rd.. wo sind die altersbeschränkungen auf nachrichten, jeder 3-jährige kann sich kurz vor 8 anschauen wie mr. bush ganze länder niederbombed.. da redet natürlich keiner von gewaltverherrlichung, oder welche art der konfliktlösung "völlig normal ist".
> [..Die Ministerin sprach sich gegen "virtuelle Killerspiele" aus, die "jungen Menschen vermitteln, dass Gewalt bei der Konfliktlösung völlig normal ist."..]



So ist es!!! Überall werden die Staatsmacht und das Militär als völlig normale Mittel zur Konfliktbewältigung dargestellt. Wenn "Vater Staat" zuschlägt ist das völlig in Ordnung aber wenn ich mit der Maus draufhaue wollen mir irgendwelche Politiker sagen - wie und auf was - ???   

Steckt uns allen doch gleich einen Chip in den Allerwertesten und kontrolliert uns 24/7. Dann könnt ihr uns auch gleich jedesmal nen Stromschlag verpassen wenn wir nicht artig sind...


----------



## Nagrath (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Meine güte... Ihr habs imemr noch nicht begriffen, oder? 

Verantwortung zu tragen ist die eine sache, die meisten elter schauen nicht einfach weg oder sind zu dumm für die erziehung. Nur es ist verdammt ansträngend. und wen Kindern und Jugendlichen es so leicht gemacht wir an alles erdenkliche zu kommen, dann ist es halt an der zeit wo anders auch einzugreifen. 

Hey, Ihr wollt mir doch nicht wirklich erzählen daß Ihr eure eltern fragt ob ihr ein spiel haben könnt, oder? Ihr geht zum nächtbesten Kumpel und, (sorry, aber ich unterstelle das jetzt einfach weils die Wahrheit ist, bei den meisten) brennt euch das Game und ab damit in die eigene Kiste, Oder? ein paar klicks, und fertig... 
Das ist das größte Problem an gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen. Ihr bekommt sie zu leicht. daß das Mit gesetzen usw nicht geändert werden kann ist leider klar, aber daß eine Politikerin die Wahrheit nicht in einer "Wahrheitsgemäßen" Rede darstellen darf, sollte auch klar sein. denn damit würde sie ALLE Jugentlichen die nutzung illegaler Kopien unterstellen. ...und tschüß. Aber leider ist es halt so... das war von 20 Jahren schon so... und heute auch... wenn alles auf legaler ebene laufen würde, dann ware diese Diskussion nie aufgekommen, die verbreitung solcher Spiele nicht so enorm groß. 

Des weiteren sind oftmals auch die großen geschwister an der Mißlage schuld, daß jüngere einfach an diese Games rankommen. Weil die Ihr hirn auch nciht einschalten obwohl sie eigentlich auch verantwortung tragen müssten.

Ihr labert immer daß die Eltern zu doof sind... pff... Ich, als Vater verbiete meinem Sohn ein Game, weil es zu brutal ist und so weiter... Was macht er? daheim hat er es nicht, und wird es auch nciht zocken... naja... sohn nicht blöd... springt rüber zu nem bekannten und spielt es da... Aber wehe wir sagen irgendwas in der richtung dagegen, dann sind wir ertmal wieder die Blöden, dummen, können nicht cool sein, gehen nicht mit dem Zahn der Zeit usw... auf gut deutsch... egla wie mann es macht, als elternteil ist man immer der dumme, weil wir es wagen unseren Kindern etwas "vorzuschreiben"...

Daß die Staatsmacht nicht ohne Fehler ist, ist unbestritten. 80 Millionen Einwohnern muß man erst mal versuchen etwas recht zu machen... wenn schon mal einer von euch versucht hat allen in einer kleinen Gruppe was recht zu machen, kann man sich vorstellen, daß das auf diese masse gesehen recht schwer sein dürfte. Aber die Äußerungen in diesem Forum gegenüber Politik sind eher vorpubertär und auf die Art und weise von"politik ist immer falsch, brauchen wir nicht... haben alle keine Ahnung usw..." darum bin ich dagegen... Auskennen und schnallen was wirklich dahinter steckt, darüber hat sich noch niemand wirklich gemacht. aber macht euch nix draus... so war ich damals auch... gegen alles und die welt... Aber überlegt euch mal wie gut es uns hier geht, Seid froh daß es bei uns überhaupt Computer gibt bevor ihr alles als schlecht hinstellt.


MfG

Nagrath


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Nagrath am 10.12.2005 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Was regen sich alle so auf daß etwas gegen "killerspiele" unternommen werden soll? oder Paintball usw... braucht ihr den Mist wirklich? In was für einer Gesellschaft leben wir überhaupt, daß wir uns die Frage überhaupt stellen müssen? Da schreit jeder nach Friede freude Eierkuchen im Real Life, und daheim setzt er sich vor irgend einen blöden kasten und ballert anderen die rübe ab, geht in den Wald und "spielt" Paintball? hey... echt klasse.



Es ist nun mal ein Hobby wie jedes andere, warum sollten wir es einfach so hinnehmen, dass es verboten werden soll? Es geht auch ums Prinzip, als erwachsener Mensch möchte ich selbst frei entscheiden können, welches Hobby ich ausübe und mir nicht von irgendwelchen Politikern etwas vorschreiben lassen, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal Ahnung von der Materie haben. Du schreibst "ballert anderen die Rübe ab". Hallo, dass sind nur Spiele und nur dadurch, dass man die spielt verletzt man doch niemanden  Ich finds sogar immer lächerlich wenn bei diesen Spielen von Menschen gesprochen wird. Ein Mensch besteht für mich immer noch aus Fleisch und Blut und nicht aus Polygonen *g*. Genauso das von "töten" gesprochen wird. Wie kann man etwas töten, dass gar nicht lebt? Merkst Du was? Die Einzigen die hier nicht zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können, dass sind solche Politiker und diverse Medien. Für mich jedenfalls ist es so, dass wenn ich mit jemandem z.B. Battlefield 2 zusammen online spiele,  als würde ich mit ihm Karten spielen. Es ist eben einfach nur ein Hobby!



> Die hälfte des Forums schreit nach den eltern, daß diese schuld seien an den fehltritten Ihrer Kinder... also, da kann ich nur sagen, habt erst mal selber kinder und versucht ihnen das beste beizubringen und schreibt hier nicht so halbstarke kommentare von wegen "ich habe keine Schuld sondern meine Eltern..." wenn ihr schon seht daß einem jüngeren ein "Killerspiel" von seinen eltern gekauft wird solltet Ihr diese vielleicht darauf aufmerksam machen und nicht nebenbei mit dem gedanken spielen "cool, kann ich das auch mal haben?"


Natürlich liegt das an der Erziehung. Da täuscht Du dich aber gewaltig. Erziehung prägt das Gewissen und die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung eines Menschen sehr. Viele Eltern kümmern sich aber null um ihre Kinder, behandeln sie wie einen Gegenstand den man mal hervorholt, wenn man ihn braucht. So geht das aber nicht. Als Eltern sollte man immer für seine Kinder da sein, sich auch mit den Sachen auseinandersetzen, mit denen sich die Kinder tagtäglich beschäftigen. Dazu gehört eben auch Computer und die dazugehörigen Spiele. Wenn Eltern also ihrem kleinen Sohn ein Spiel wie GTA kaufen, dann ist das weder die Schuld des Verkäufers, noch der Spielebranche, sondern ganz allein der Eltern. Mich wundert es übrigens nicht wenn Kinder heutzutage gewaltätig oder aggressiv sind. Wenn ich sehe wie kaltherzig manche Eltern mit ihren Kindern umgehen, sie regelrecht verwahrlosen lassen, dann wundert es mich nicht wenn diese Kinder später ihre Mitmenschen selbst wie den letzten Dreck behandeln.
Oder man könnte es auch anders sagen "Wie soll ein Mensch wissen, dass er etwas böses tut, wenn er nie gelernt hat, was böse und was gut ist?"
Also anstatt über irgendwelche Verbote von Spielen nachzudenken, sollten die Politiker einfach den Eltern mal richtig kräftig in den Hintern treten. 
Ich kenn z.B. Eltern die machen das in dieser Hinsicht richtig gut. Die lassen ihre Kinder nicht mal alleine abends die Nachrichten schauen, sondern schauen immer mit und reden später mit ihren Kindern darüber. So sollte es auch sein und so lernen die Kinder den richtigen Umgang mit solche Medien.



> Ich bin der Meinung daß sich alle über die Folgen unserer derzeitigen Medienentwicklung mal Gedanken machen sollten. ja, und das wichtigste ist daß gerade die Mehrzahl der Jugendlichen endlich mal anfangen sollte Ihre "alles ist erst mal sch****" Mentalität abzulegen und vorher das hirn einschalten bevor sie irgendwelchen Aussagen niederschreiben.
> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber auch Erwachsene lesen gerne mal ne PCGames und stöbern Foren durch. wenn man dann allerdings solche Beiträge liest, muß man echt mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil von den meisten einfach noch keiner gepeilt hat um was es letztendlich geht.
> Um das Gemeinwohl.


Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, warum Jugendliche solch eine Mentalität haben? Wenn Du quasi noch zur Schule gehst und weißt, dass Du vielleicht später keinen Job bekommst, keine Perspektive & Zukunft hast, dann kann ich es mir vorstellen, dass manche dann einfach eine "ist ja eh alles egal!" Mentalität bekommen. Es gibt schließlich nichts schlimmeres als ein Mensch ohne Zukunft.



> Irgendwo stand daß unsere Jugendschutzgesetze mit die härtersten der Welt sind... öhm, wo denn? das ist eine lächerliche A4 seite voll mit ein paar Verordnungen... und ich glaube mehr als genug Menschen in diesem Land sind mit denen aufgewachsen; komischerweise ist an denen noch keiner gestorben. Ich hab´s übrigens auch überlebt. Und verpasst hab ich auch nix.
> Ihr solltet euch mal die Meinung abgewöhnen daß sich alles nur um Euch dreht in diesem Land, daß ihr alles haben könn was Ihr euch einbildet.
> Ich glaube nicht daß es in erster Linie die Eltern sind, von denen kinder und Jugendliche zugang zu Ü18 Spielen, Drogen oder auch Zigaretten bekommen. In den meisen Fällen seid Ihr das selber, die Ihren freuden die noch so tollen, neuen, coolen, trendigen sachen vor die Nase reibt. Die Dinge, die einfach in einem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn am wichtigsten erscheinen.



Oh doch, was Computerspiele betrifft, ist unser Jugendschutz einer der härtesten der Welt. Man braucht sich ja nur mal anzuschauen, dass wir mit der  USK ja quasi schon eine Extrawurst haben, während die restlichen Länder in Europa die Alterseinstufungen von der "pegi" vornehmen lassen.
Auch von den Alterseinstufungen her, viele Spiele die bei uns "ab18" sind, sind in anderen Länder ab 15 und dazu noch ungeschnitten.
Und zu dem anderen angesprochenen Thema: Warum sollen Millionen Spieler auf diese Spiele verzichten müssen, nur weil Eltern nicht ihre Kinder erziehen können oder einer mal Amok gelaufen ist, der zufällig einen PC hat? Man kann doch nicht alle Menschen dafür bestrafen. Wenn jemand einen Banküberfall macht, steckt man ja auch nicht die ganze Verwandtschaft gleich mit ins Gefängnis 
 
Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion sowieso mehr als lächerlich. Ich spiele schon seit meinem 4. Lebensjahr, bin 25, also jetzt gut 21 Jahre und habe immer alles gespielt. Ich habe etwa im meinem Leben so 2500 Spiele gezockt, davon hunderte Shooter und ich bin weder gewaltätig noch aggressiv. Im Gegenteil, Gewalt käme für mich nie in Frage und ich würde auch eine echte Waffe nie in die Hand nehmen, daher wäre ich auch damals nie zum Bund gegangen.
Wie ich bereits schon mehrfach erwähnt habe, es liegt einfach alles an der Erziehung. Wenn ich z.B. lese, dass manche Jugendliche 30 Stunden am Stück gespielt haben, dann haben imo doch die Eltern versagt. Ich hätte mir das jedenfalls als ich jünger war nicht erlauben können. Wenn ich da jeden Tag 6 Stunden gezockt hätte, dann hätten meine Eltern aber schnell den PC aus meinem Zimmer entfernt *g*
Diese ganze Diskussion kann aber auch lehrreich sein, für uns, die später mal selbst Kinder haben werden. Wir können und sollten einfach daraus lernen, dass wir es später mal besser machen. Das wir uns verantwortungsbewußt um unsere Kinder kümmern werden, für sie da sein werden und sie nicht verwahrlosen lassen.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Schisshase (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				calissons am 10.12.2005 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Knaddy am 09.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von Sauber ist hier die Rede, nicht von Drogenfrei. 
Manchmal hilft es ungemein, den Text nicht nur zu lesen sondern auch zu verstehen.


----------



## Nagrath (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.12.2005 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es ist nun mal ein Hobby wie jedes andere, warum sollten wir es einfach so hinnehmen, dass es verboten werden soll? Es geht auch ums Prinzip, als erwachsener Mensch möchte ich selbst frei entscheiden können, welches Hobby ich ausübe und mir nicht von irgendwelchen Politikern etwas vorschreiben lassen, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal Ahnung von der Materie ...
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Nagrath am 10.12.2005 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Vorschriften auch nicht sonderlich toll, aber es gibt sie, und zum teil sind sie gut für den einen, für den anderen schlecht. um so mehr menschen zusammenleben, um so wichtiger wird es. Ich muß ehrlich sagen, über viele Regeln bin ich froh, denn nur in Anarchie habe ich keinen bock zu leben, wo jeder machen kann was er will... eine freie entscheidung gibt es, und jeder hat die möglichkeit diese kund zu tun... aber sobald es um mehr als eine Person geht, muß man das machen was für die Gesellschaft am besten ist. Denn wir sollte eigentlich schon weit darüber hinaus sein nur an seine eigenen Interessen zu denken. Das muß auch sein, aber letztendlich trägt jeder Vollmündige Bürger unseres Landes zum Gemeinwohl und -übel bei.



Moment, du tust ja gerade so, als wäre es bewiesen, dass Computerspiele schaden würden. Dem ist ja nicht so.




> Klar gibt liegt es auch mit an der Erziehung, da gebe ich dir recht... aber wie leicht wird es kindern und Jungedlichen gemacht irgendwelche Spiele zu kopieren? Kids sind den Eltern meistens in der Hinsicht weit voraus. Als elternteil kannst nicht einfach immer hiter deinen Sprösslingen stehen und gucken was sie machen... das ist ein ding der unmöglichkeit...
> Wie schon mal gesagt... in erster linie ist mal alles schlecht und falsch, was du als Vater oder mutter zu deinen kindern sagst, gerade in der gewissen Pubertät... weil da sowieso alles in frage gestellt wird...



Wenn man das Ganze aber jetzt verbietet, macht man das ganze für Jugendliche aber doch gerade noch attraktiver. Dann laden Sie sich doch erst recht solche Spiele aus dem Internet. Also was bringt das Ganze dann? Wir als Erwachsene bestellen dann aus dem Ausland die Spiele und Jugendlichen laden sie sich runter. Also schadet das wiederum nur der Wirtschaft und den Spieleentwicklern.Noch ein Nachteil: Die Hemmschwelle unter Jugendlichen sich Spiele zu kopieren, aus dem Netz zu laden, sinkt noch weiter.




> Ach komm... wer macht sich da als jugentlicher überhaupt gedanken darüber? das mag wohl bei einer handvoll Prozent sein. Das sind aber auch diejenigen bei denen die Erzihung gefruchtet hat. Den Meisten kids von 12 bis 18 ist ist doch das "Cool" sein wichtiger als an Ihre Zukunft zu denken...



Das hat aber wiederum nichts mit Computerspielen zu tun..... Wenn jetzt diese Spiele verboten werden, dann würde dieses "cool sein" Gehabe, womöglich eher noch zunehmen. So sitzen die Jugendlichen ja nachmittags vor dem PC, aber wenn diese Spiele verboten werden was machen sie dann? Dann werden sie wahrscheinlich vor lauter Langeweile irgendwo auf der Straße rumlungern und dann erst recht auf irgendwelche dummen Gedanken kommen.




> Brauchst du unbedingt nicht zensierte Spiele? also, öhm... was ist daran wichtig? ob jetzt Blut oder irgendwas anderes fließt, oder gar kein Blut spritzt? ach ja, schaut nicht so real aus, nicht wahr?


Mir geht's einfach ums Prinzip. Warum darf ich als einziger und nur weil ich deutscher bin, die Spiele nicht so zocken, wie es der Rest der Welt kann? Mir geht's da gar nicht ums Blut usw. sondern ich möchte ein Spiel so zocken, wie es die Entwickler vorgesehen haben und nicht wie es eine Behörde vorsieht. Außerdem macht diese "Schnibbelerei" ganze Spiele kaputt. Es ist ja nicht nur Blut usw. sondern bei manchen Spielen fehlen ganze Zwischensequenzen und das ganze Spiel ergibt dadurch gar keinen Sinn mehr,es zerstört die komplette Handlung. Bei Quake 4 fehlt z.B. die ganze "Stroggifikation" bei der Dt. Version, das ist ein ganz wichtiger Spielinhalt, ohne den das ganze Spiel komplett sinnlos wird.
Außerdem: Warum soll man in einem Spiel nicht mal etwas tun dürfen, was man in der Realität nicht machen würde oder verboten wäre. Es ist und bleibt doch immer nur ein Spiel.

Was den Jugendschutz betrifft, sollte man sich lieber um ganze andere, wichtigere Dinge kümmern. Wenn man z.B. sieht, dass der Alkohol und Drogenkonsum bei Jugendlichen nicht nur immer mehr zunimmt, sondern auch die Jugendlichen immer jünger werden, frage ich mich eher, warum da niemand was unternimmt? Durch Alkohol und Drogen kann ein Mensch sterben, sogar andere mit in den Tod reißen (durch Unfälle unter Drogen-, Alkoholeinfluss), aber durchs alleinige Spielen eines Ego-Shooters stirbt niemand. Das nur mal dazu. Das Problem ist einfach, wir Spieler haben keine Lobby, sondern werden als Sündenböcke für alles versagen der Gesellschaft benutzt. Da sieht man auch die Scheinheilligkeit der Politik. Anstatt wirklich mal richtig die Erziehung anzusprechen, wird alles auf die Computerspiele geschoben und mit einem Verbot würden sie den Eltern vorgaukeln, dass sie doch was gutes für sie und ihre Kinder tun.   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Knaddy (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				calissons am 10.12.2005 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Knaddy am 09.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe ich was von drogen gesagt? nein! es geht nur um den aspekt, dass singapur die SAUBERSTE stadt der welt is. warum ist sie das?


----------



## Knaddy (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Malik04 am 10.12.2005 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Knaddy am 09.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube sogar noch mehr als 300 dollar. also scheinen strafen ja doch was zu bringen he?


----------



## Rockseer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Also wenn man sich diese Diskussion mal so ansieht, muss man sich fragen welche killerspiele Ghingis Khan, Adolf Hitler, Osama Bin Laden und  Jack the Ripper und Konsorten gespielt haben um so Geisteskrank zu werden wie sie es waren...
Ich für meinen Teil spiele mehr als 4 Stunden PC am Tag unter anderem auch "Killerspiele" seit Doom 1 auf dem Markt kam...
Und ich bin ein Mensch der Tiere, Kinder und alles schöne der Welt liebt und ich kenne niemanden der nur weil er ballergames mag davon zum Psychopathen wurde eher wird andersherum ein Schuh draus...aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte.
Also wenn dann auch noch Gotcha usw verboten weren soll, dann wird es dringend nötwendig, das die Bundeswehr verboten wird, in der die Jugend Staatlich befohlen den Umgang mit ECHTEN Waffen erlernt.
Wo man lernt mit scharfer Munition auf Menschen zu schiessen mit den Worten "was würdest du tun wenn dein/e Freund/in in Gefahr wäre"
So wird man dazu angestachelt das Töten als etwas Gerechtfertigtes zu sehen.
Und das finde ich bei weitem Bedenklicher.
Und ja auch ich war beim Bund und ja auch ich mag ballergames am meisten wenn sie realistisch sind...ich habe kein interesse daran bauklötze abzuschiessen oder mit nem Panzer ne coladose zu überfahren...
Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, das ich Gewaltätig wäre, werde oder auch nur dazu neige. Ich als jemand der von sich behauptet einigermassen klare Gedanken fassen zu können weiss sehr genau das diese Spiele nur Fiktion sindud ich halte auch die meisten anderen Menschen für Intelligent genug das zu sehen auch ohne das eine Regierung mich Bevormunden muss...
Achso...apropos Bevormundung...wenn ich nichtmehr über mnich selbst entscheiden darf heisst das also ich werde meiner Volljährigkeit beraubt...
Was bedeuten würde, das ich auch für etwaige Straftaten eh nichtmehr voll Strafmündig bin...wie schön zu wissen.
Nee im ernst, ich finde diese Diskussion ein Wahnwitz, wir haben ja in Deutschland sonst keine anderen Probleme, is schon klar...
AChso ist Eishockey nicht auch ein ziehmlich brutaler Sport mit all den Bodychecks und so? und wie siehts mit Biathlon aus? Und was ist mit Jägern, sind die ab jetzt alle Kriminelle? ich weiss ist alles ziehmlich weit hergeholt...aber nicht weiter als unsere Polikiter diese Debatte fassen.

Ich sag nur, wenns verboten wird...schön...wird mich freuen das Gesetz in diesem Fall sooft zu brechen wie ich kann.


----------



## Devilteam (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass es mich nicht wirklich stören würde, wenn man diese Spiel verbieten würde.

Dann kaufe ich sie mir halt nicht mehr in Deutschland, dann bestelle ich sie halt im Internet, oder lasse sie mir zu einer alternativen Adresse ins Ausland schicken, und holle sie da ab, wenn auch die Einfuhr solcher Spiele verboten wird.

Außerdem sage ich da nur, wofür gibt es Internet, dort kann man alles bekommen, egal ob es verboten ist, oder nicht!

Desweiteren würde das Verbot solcher Spiele auch nur dazu führen, das die Leute die Volljährig sind (dazu gehöre ich auch) die amerikanische oder englische Version spielen würden, dazu bleibt nur zu sagen, das diese nicht im geringsten Zensiert sind.

Ich spiele sehr gerne  und finde, dass sie eher agressionen abbauen, anstatt welche zu erzeugen.
Die überlegung der Regierung halte ich einfach nur für überflüssig, wichtiger wäre wohl die Arbeitslosigkeit zu reduzieren, oder ganz auszumerzen.

Außerdem schließe ich mich meinen  Vorrednern an, die schon gesagt haben, das ein solches Verbot, oder Gesetz niemanden abhält, trotzdem solche dinge zu tun.

Meinetwegen soll die Regierung auch ruhig Gotchia verbieten, dann fahre ich halt wieder nach Tschechien, um Gotchia zu spielen. Es ist nur ein Spiel, wenn man Gotchia verbietet, muss man auch Schützenvereine verbieten. Schließlich lernt man da auch schießen, mit ECHTEN Waffen.

MfG


----------



## 6Division (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir Schach verbieten!
Das in diesem ältesten (?) Kriegsspiel der Welt auchnoch Bauernopfer zu tätigen sind um erfolg zu haben, zeigt ja wohl ganz eindeutig welchen "Wert" das Individuum nach diesem Spiel darstellt.
Es kann doch nicht richtig sein jemanden zu sagen, dass es richtig ist ,ungeachted eigener Verluste, den gegnerischen Anführer zu töten.
Hat sich zudem mal jemand gefagt warum diese Armeen in die Schlacht ziehen?
Es ist, bei näherer Betrachtung, jedoch eindeutig welcher Grund , nach diesem Spiel, einen Krieg rechtfertiegen würde; und zwar der Rassismus!
In dem Spiel geht es nur darum, das Schwarz und Weiß sich gegenseitig vernichten müssen.
Ein Spiel, das so etwas suggeriert, gehört auf den Index und nicht in die Hände von Kindern.
Zu den Bösen Brettspiele wie "Mensch ärger dich nicht" oder "Spitz pass auf!" will ich garnicht erst kommen!
Kein wunder das die heutige Jugend so verdorben ist; wenn sie doch seit dem Kindergarten nichts anderes lernen als "Gewinnen um jeden Preis" sogar wenn es einen Völkermord einschließt.
Von daher kann ich ruhigen Gewissens behaupten: 
Schach ist Schuld an Hitler!!!


----------



## Zubunapy (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Nagrath am 10.12.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr labert immer daß die Eltern zu doof sind... pff... Ich, als Vater verbiete meinem Sohn ein Game, weil es zu brutal ist und so weiter... Was macht er? daheim hat er es nicht, und wird es auch nciht zocken... naja... sohn nicht blöd... springt rüber zu nem bekannten und spielt es da... Aber wehe wir sagen irgendwas in der richtung dagegen, dann sind wir ertmal wieder die Blöden, dummen, können nicht cool sein, gehen nicht mit dem Zahn der Zeit usw... auf gut deutsch... egla wie mann es macht, als elternteil ist man immer der dumme, weil wir es wagen unseren Kindern etwas "vorzuschreiben"...



Mmh, Eltern sind immer die Doofen... Ja, das ist wohl war! Aber das muss man sein und auch darüber stehen. Eltern sind die die nein sagen müssen. Willste Ja sagen musste Oma/ Opa sein. die dürfen das. 
Aber im Endeffekt haste recht. Man drückt den Eltern die Schuld auf. Aber: Wenn dein Kind nicht auf dich hört und Games wo anders zockt, sorry, haste wohl wat falsch gemacht!!! Aber leider haste wieder recht, wenn de sagst, alle machen das heute so. Jupp, ein jeder kopiert, was ihm unter die Fichteln kommt. Sei es C&C, Quake oder der Arsch der Sekretärin.Alles wird kopiert, und das ist Scheiße. Aber: Das ist nicht die Ursache, das ist schon eine Folge. Eine Folge schlechter Aufklärung der Eltern. Verflixt, es muss doch möglich sein, seine Kinder ohne Druck dazu zu bringen, zu  den Eltern einen guten Draht zu haben und somit ihnen zu vertrauen, oder nicht? Du als Papa müsstest darin doch erfahrung haben... 
Es tut mir leid, aber dafür habe ich nicht so recht verständnis! Und dann noch Ausflüchte suchen! Jaa, die Gesellschaft! Die war es, wir nicht. Und dann die böse Schule!! Da lernt er den ganzen Mist. Wir brauchen uns den Schuh ja nicht anziehen. Wir machen alles richtig, und die anderen sind die blöden! Nene Jungchen!!! So einfach isses eben nicht! Die Eltern müssen dahinter sein. Da bringt so ein Bisschen Politik einen Scheißdreck!! Die können verbieten wat se wollen. Bei Hanf hattes nicht geklappt, warum sollte es bei Spielen mit Tötungsdelikten anders sein? Gesetze sind wie Klopapier: für den Arsch; wenn sie nicht von Geburt an zelebriert werden. Dann könnte es passieren, das Kinder sich an sie halten, ihr leben nach den Gesetzen richten und ehrbare Menschen werden. 
Aber dnnochie Gesellschaft muss sich verändern!! Aber wer ist denn die Gesellschaft?? Die anderen vielleicht??! Nein, wir sind es! Jeder von uns ist Teil der Gesellcschaft. Also muss jeder sich ein Stück weit öffnen und ändern. Sonst läuft hier gar nix!! Also: auch du, lieber herr Papa, musst dich ändern, damit deine Kinder sich ändern können!!


----------



## Jens238 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Schneeballschlachten gehören dann auch verboten...Wenn man so nen Bell
Ins Auge bekommt, is schon gefährlich......
Und Nähen, was da Blut fliessen kann....das sollte doch dringend Indiziert werden....

Oh mein Gott, Chirugen gehören sofort weggeschlossen...die sehen jeden Tag Blut und Eingeweide, schlitzen Menschen auf, usw.......Die sind doch dann
potenzielle Massenmörder...

Ich glaube das geht jetzt alles ein wenig zu weit, aber wenn man sucht, findet man überall was....oder???


----------



## Paindemonium (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Warten wir erst einmal ab, denn dann muss ja auch zwischen virtuellen und realen Politikern unterschieden werden... was für ein Machtvakuum uns dann erwartet, dürfte so ziemlich jede Physikvorschung vor unlösbare Probleme stellen.

Ein Hoch auf Politiker, die keine wichtigeren Themen zu diskutieren haben als das Verbot von Spielen.


----------



## Jens238 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Virtuelle Politiker wären doch was feines.........Ein Virus, und huch weg is die Nervensäge......


----------



## Cyberjedi23 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Wenn man Computer und Videospiele Verbietet MUSS man auch so was wie Brennball, Boxen und sogar Fußball verbieten... 
So eine unkompetente Regierung einfach die Computerspiele als Sündenbock für Sozialeproblem abstempeln zu wollen... 
Armes Deutschland!!!
Ich weiß echt nicht was das soll, ich studiere Gamedesign und habe vor auch mal mit Spielen Geld zu verdienen und ich habe ´keine lust nur Blümchen Spiele zu entwickeln... Diese sind zum einen langweilig und haben zum anderen auch nicht so den Internationalen erfolg... 
Eine International erfolgreiche Games Industire muß Spiele entwicklen dürfen welche auch international ankommen. 
Das was diesee neue Regierung da veranstaltet ist im höchsten maße Wirtschaftschädigend... Sowohl für die hiesigen Gamesfirmen also auch für Hardware Entwickler und TV Anbieter...
So wird Ferner niemand für ein Bonbon farbenes Blümchenspiel  eine Konsole wie die Xbox 360 für 400 euro kaufen...


----------



## Passatuuner (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SteveatMC am 09.12.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die von der Leyen sowieso nicht sonderlich ab. Man hat die Frau auch nur ins Bundeskabinett geholt, weil sie neun Kinder hat. Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass die Frau viel Kompetenz in dem Bereich hat.
> 
> Wer in einer Talkshow behauptet, als Mutter könne man locker neun Kinder groß ziehen und noch "ganz nebenbei" eine Karriere in der Politik machen und dass das alle Mütter schaffen könnten, hat für mich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun
> 
> ...



QFT. 
Selten hat mal jemand etwas genau so ausgedrückt wie ich es auch sehe.


----------



## Nagrath (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Zubunapy am 10.12.2005 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh, Eltern sind immer die Doofen... Ja, das ist wohl war! Aber das muss man sein und auch darüber stehen. Eltern sind die die nein sagen müssen. Willste Ja sagen musste Oma/ Opa sein. die dürfen das.
> Aber im Endeffekt haste recht. Man drückt den Eltern die Schuld auf. Aber: Wenn ....



da geb ich dir recht, so in diesem sinne wollte ich es darstellen... nur kommt man immer vom hundertste ins tausendste... 

Ja, auch ich muß mich demzufolge ändern. Bzw. handlungen einfach vorher überlegen. Das hat aber wiederum nur einen Einfluss auf einen kleinen Rahmen... für den größeren Rahmen, für alle, sind andere am zug, die diese Ideen weiter bringen müssen und einfach auch regeln erstellen müssen um für diese sachen einfach Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen. 

Wenn man jetzt auch noch auf die restlichen Medien eingeht, dann kann man das Forum wegen überfüllung schließen... das ist, wie schon irgendwo geschrieben stand, ein breitgefächertes Thema. das alles schön zusammenspielt. Alles wirkt sich auf die ein oder andere weise mit auf das bewustsein der Individuen aus. 

naja... letztendlich kann amn das thema auf alles ausweiten... und am ende kommt man auf den schluß, daß sich die gesellschaft wandelt und es nicht aufzuhalten ist...


----------



## Engenius (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SteveatMC am 09.12.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die von der Leyen sowieso nicht sonderlich ab. Man hat die Frau auch nur ins Bundeskabinett geholt, weil sie neun Kinder hat. Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass die Frau viel Kompetenz in dem Bereich hat.
> 
> Wer in einer Talkshow behauptet, als Mutter könne man locker neun Kinder groß ziehen und noch "ganz nebenbei" eine Karriere in der Politik machen und dass das alle Mütter schaffen könnten, hat für mich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun
> 
> ...




das ist schwachsinn sry. in anderen ländern ist es gang und gäbe, das die kinder nicht so viel zeit mit ihren eltern (sorry, ihren müttern) verbringen und diese kinder entwickeln sich auch ganz normal. mit dieser aussage disqualifizierst du dich hier mitzudiskutieren
a) weil du damit eine extrem konservative einstellung zur familie offenbarst, die weder zeitgemäß noch tragbar ist. (noch konservativer als von der leyen o.O hätte das nicht für möglich gehalten). wenn das so ist, warum regst du dich auf, das schärfere jugendschutzgesetze kommen werden? irgendwie unausgegoren...
b) so wie 90% der user frau von der leyen persönlich angreifst. wie willst du denn bitte ihre lebenssituation beurteilen. etwa mit deiner reichhaltigen erfahrung? ich lache -.-
ausserdem, diese einstellung zu spielen kommt ja nicht von ihr, sondern ist bei vielen menschen der älteren generationen, va bei den wertkonservativen verankert.
das wahre problem ist es, diesen menschen die berührungsängste und unwissenheit auszutreiben. da hilft es nichts jeden zu flamen der sich negativ über pc spiele äussert, so wie es der 0815 gamer macht...

im übrigen ist frau von der leyen nicht erst seit der wahl die profilierteste sozialpolitikerin der cdu. als niedersächsische familienministerin war sie die einzige frau in der cdu die die leute medial wahrnahmen, abgesehen von frau merkel natürlich. sie wurde nicht nur ins kabinett berufen "weil sie neun kinder hat". es sind btw nur sieben. über ihre ansichten kann man natürlich streiten aber bitte auf einer sachlichen basis. dankeschön

p.s.: ich bin nicht in der JU und mag ursula von der leyen auch nicht^^


----------



## Zubunapy (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Engenius am 10.12.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 09.12.2005 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero-Zardon (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

*Hier mal ne zusammenfassung aller Punkte der Voerbots Liste mach Aussagen der Politiker/inen*

1. Verbot von PC Spielen aller art, dazu gehören natürlich auch die für kiner ab 3 jahren sind ja gemein gefährlich   

2. Verbot von Sportarten, ... Fussball ... Boxen ... Skifahren ... natürlich auch die Olympischen spiele sind ja alles Potenzielle Amokläufer    

3. Das Fernsehen, zeigt ja gewalt

4. Bundeswehr, da wird man ja zum Mörder Ausgebildet

5. Polizei, siehe 4.

6. Zeitung, siehe 3.

7. das wichtigste, Verbot des Staates, schlieslich lassen eine solche Politiker mit ihren Aussagen und gesetzen erst Amoklaufen


----------



## Madsteve (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.12.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Allah sei Dank komme ich aus Österreich und bin ein waschechter Wiener.
Somit fällt dieses VÖLLIG VERBLÖDETE "Jugendschutzgesetz" bei uns nicht auf!
Aber ihr solltet euren Politikern klarmachen, dass wenn sie Spiele verbieten auch Nachrichten-TV UNBEDINGT verbieten müssen, denn dort sieht man REALE Gewalt.
Ausserdem gibt es bei uns WENIGER Jugendliche die "ausrasten" und Amoklaufen als in Deutschland OBWOHL man bei uns ALLE Spiele UNZENSIERT kaufen kann!!! (Ach wie liebe ich das viele Blut!!).
Durch solche Gesetze werden nur Schwarzimporten Tür und Tor geöffnet bzw. das illegale Downloaden von zensierten, nicht erhältlichen Games BESTENS GEFÖRDERT !!!!!!!

Ihr Deutschen tut mir leid, denn ihr kommt z.B. für die neue X360 NICHt in den Genuss eines der besten Launchtitelspiele, nämlich CONDEMNED: Criminal Origins!!! Solltet sich JEDER von euch X360 Besitzern besorgen denn das Spiel ist ABSOLUT GENIAL !!! Und verstehen warum das bei euch nicht verkauft werden darf tu ich eigentlich auch nicht.
Quake 4 solltet ihr euch auch UNBEDINGT in der UNZENSIERTEN Fassung besorgen!!! Die Veränderungen die für Deutschland vorgenommen wurden machen das Spiel zu einer einzigen KATASTROPHE !!!!!

Ich hoffe für euch, dass ihr Mittel und Wege habt, Spiele die es bei euch nicht zu kaufen gibt zu besorgen!

Ausserdem sollte man eine Petition gegen diese SINNLOSEN Jugendschutzgesetze ins Leben rufen!!!

Ich hoffe das es bei uns nicht auch zu einem solchen verblödeten Jugendschutzgesetz kommt (ist mir mit meinen 36Jahren zwar egal aber ich möchte NICHT auf Spiele verzichten, wenn diese dann auch bei uns nichtmehr erhältlich sind!


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Engenius am 10.12.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist schwachsinn sry. in anderen ländern ist es gang und gäbe, das die kinder nicht so viel zeit mit ihren eltern (sorry, ihren müttern) verbringen und diese kinder entwickeln sich auch ganz normal. mit dieser aussage disqualifizierst du dich hier mitzudiskutieren



In (vielen) anderen Ländern wird aber auch weitaus mehr für die Kinder getan (und nicht mit verboten) und es gibt ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Wenn da wirklich beide Elternteile arbeiten müssen, dann ist dort das Kind eben den ganzen Tag in der Schule oder im Kindergarten *unter Aufsicht* und wird beschäftigt. Hier dagegen, wenn die Eltern arbeiten gehen, ist das Kind unter Umständen immer alleine zu Hause und macht was es will. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Virus88 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Findet ihr es nicht auch extrem Paradox wenn eine Regierung versucht virtuelles Kämpfen 
(Es sollte nicht als Freizeitbeschäftigung abgetan werden, da wir nicht alle auf der selben Stufe der geistigen Reife sind)
 zu verbieten, wenn diese noch an der Wehrpflicht ("Dienst an der Waffe") festhält und die Soldaten, die zur Verteidigung des Landes da sein sollten, in Kriegsgebiete schickt in denen Soldaten gezwungen sind andere Menschen zu erschießen um ihr eigenes Leben zu verteidigen  ?

Ich denke es werden mehr Personen von so einem Einsatz schwere geistige Schäden davontragen, als vom Computer spielen!

Die Politiker sollte selbst in die Realität zurück kehren, und das tun was das Volk vordert(Arbeitsplätze) anstatt unsere Steuergelder zu verschwenden.

//edit:   Ich finde das passt irgendwie!
http://www.geocities.com/theloepa/realpict/peace/peace4.jpg


----------



## maclilithhp (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

sich einzubilden kulturformen verbieten zu können ist traurig... als nächstes wird musik verboten und bilder und dann sind wir im rosaroten nationalsozialismus ohne gewalt und unanständigkeit. ich find eine sendung musikantenstadel macht aggressiver als es alle spiele, filme und realen shotter zusammen machen könnten


----------



## Quintus (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				ThePerfection am 09.12.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Quintus am 09.12.2005 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man merkt wahrlich das du keine Zeit hast...
Du hast den Vergleich von mir, was PC Spiele und Fernsehen betrifft, vollkommen fehl interpretiert.

Du scheinst der Auffassung zu sein, die gewalt in game snicht gefährlich weil dort das Töten als lustig dragestellt wird und in Fernsehen als dramatisch und fürchterlich.
Marg sein, darüber könnte man ebenfalls ewig diskutieren, mir geht es aber genau darum, das eben im Fernsehen Bilder zu sehen sind wo *echte* Menschen ihr Leben lassen.
In stink normalen Nachrichten die alle paar Stunden laufen, können Kinder das sehen. Und da hast auch ganz recht verstanden *das* ist  schrecklich und Kinder werden wegschauen bzw. ihre Eltern fragen.
Ergo hat TV eine deutlich intensivere (negative) Wirkung auf Kinder, zumindest was das angeht. Und darum geht es mir, das Spiele deutlich überbewertet werden, in ihrem Einfluss und das es viel wichtigere Bereich gibt, um den sich der Jungendschutz nach Jahrzehnten immenroch nicht ausgibig gekümmert hat.

Und wo habe ich mir bitte schön etwas "heraus destiliert"?
Ja ja, du hast ja keine Zeit drauf einzugehen  

Mein Beitrag bestand nur aus Fakten und nicht zu letzt auch aus vielen, selbst gewonnen Eindrücken und einer persönlichen Meinung.
Meine Meinung ist, das das Medium PC überbewertet wird, das viele Bereiche im Jugendshcutz vernachlässigt werden/wurden und nicht darin das TV schlimme rist als Spiele. Dies diente nur zu Veranschaulichung und sollte meine Behauptung darüber, das das ganze überbewertet wird, unterstützen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Theboy (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Die Politiker sollen doch froh sein, dass es solche Spiele gibt!!! Was meint ihr, warum zum Beispiel in den Ghettos so ne hohe Gewalt herrscht?? Ganz genau, weil die keine Möglichkeit haben, ihre Aggression abzulassen!!! Dort wird mal nur so aus langerweile einer zusammen geschlagen oder vielleicht auch umgebracht...Hätten sie etwas um ihre Aggression abzulassen, z. B. "KILLERSPIELE",    wäre die Gewaltbereitschaft bestimmt viel geringer... Was meint ihr dann auch, wie dann unsere Städte aussehen, wenn die unsere Jugendlichen keine Ballergames zocken können?? Dann haben wir nur noch kaputte Spielplätze, demolierte Autos etc..... Die Jugend braucht was ( vielleicht auch die Erwachsenen....), um die Aggression, die sich im Alltag aufbaut ( und die baut sich auch in der Schule auf, im Beruf...), wieder abzubauen!! 
Und wenn wir nur noch solche Spiele wie zum Beispiel Super Mario zocken können, dann können wir ja gleich alle in die Kirche gehen....   Obwohl....dort wird man ja dann auch zum Kreuzritter ausgebildet und schnetzelt dann das volk ab....  
Doch was mich wirklich aggrresiv macht, sind solche Politiker!!!!!! Aus welcher Welt kommen die überhaupt?? Der Staat hat so viele Probleme (Wirtschaft, Schulden, Arbeitslose etc.....), und die haben nix besseres zu tun wie nur über "Killerspiele" usw. zu berichten. Ich glaube, die wissen ja nicht mal wie ein PC ausieht...


----------



## alphachris (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				maclilithhp am 10.12.2005 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sich einzubilden kulturformen verbieten zu können ist traurig... als nächstes wird musik verboten und bilder und dann sind wir im rosaroten nationalsozialismus ohne gewalt und unanständigkeit. ich find eine sendung musikantenstadel macht aggressiver als es alle spiele, filme und realen shotter zusammen machen könnten




Musikantenstadl macht wirklich aggressiv! Sendungen wie DsdS und BB und und und ... das sind Volksverdummer ihresgleichen. Die gehöen verboten. Aber so lange die Quote stimmt, ist es doch egal! TV ist und bleibt die verdummungsmaschine schlecht hin und daher meines erachtens für viel gefährlicher als jedes quake oder Wolfenstein. Diese Politiker haben keine Ahnung wie sie die Jugend von der Strasse holen solln und die, die am rechner sitzen und ihren Spaß haben, werden immer mehr vor zensierte Spiele gesetzt! Das schon alleine ist ein Grund sich dem englischen an zuvertrauen. Denn ich kauf nur noch engl. Spiele, ist nichts zensiert und nichts geschnitten. Da brauch man sich nicht mehr wundern, wenn diese Geldbringende Sache in Deutschland auch noch verkümmert!


----------



## quertreiber (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Das war doch zu erwarten:

Wer nicht weiter weiß, wer keine Ahnung hat, Lösungen zu suchen oder umzusetzen, der benutzt seine legislative Gewalt und verbietet.

...und wie war das noch mit den Rauchern und den Alkoholikern?

Rauchen wird allerorts verboten und Alkoholismus ist eine Krankheit, deren Folgekosten von den Krankenkassen übernommen werden.

Wenn das messen mit gleichem Maß ist, dann habe ich etwas nicht verstanden.


----------



## Quintus (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Theboy am 11.12.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Politiker sollen doch froh sein, dass es solche Spiele gibt!!! Was meint ihr, warum zum Beispiel in den Ghettos so ne hohe Gewalt herrscht?? Ganz genau, weil die keine Möglichkeit haben, ihre Aggression abzulassen!!! Dort wird mal nur so aus langerweile einer zusammen geschlagen oder vielleicht auch umgebracht...Hätten sie etwas um ihre Aggression abzulassen, z. B. "KILLERSPIELE",    wäre die Gewaltbereitschaft bestimmt viel geringer... Was meint ihr dann auch, wie dann unsere Städte aussehen, wenn die unsere Jugendlichen keine Ballergames zocken können?? Dann haben wir nur noch kaputte Spielplätze, demolierte Autos etc..... Die Jugend braucht was ( vielleicht auch die Erwachsenen....), um die Aggression, die sich im Alltag aufbaut ( und die baut sich auch in der Schule auf, im Beruf...), wieder abzubauen!!
> Und wenn wir nur noch solche Spiele wie zum Beispiel Super Mario zocken können, dann können wir ja gleich alle in die Kirche gehen....   Obwohl....dort wird man ja dann auch zum Kreuzritter ausgebildet und schnetzelt dann das volk ab....
> Doch was mich wirklich aggrresiv macht, sind solche Politiker!!!!!! Aus welcher Welt kommen die überhaupt?? Der Staat hat so viele Probleme (Wirtschaft, Schulden, Arbeitslose etc.....), und die haben nix besseres zu tun wie nur über "Killerspiele" usw. zu berichten. Ich glaube, die wissen ja nicht mal wie ein PC ausieht...



Wie lässt man Agressionen aus...
...oder in Posts...


----------



## Lumbricus (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich glaube man sollte eher diesen Schönheitswahn, der bei Frau von der Leyne wohl mächtig eingeschlagen hat, bekämpfen. Aber wenn man genauer hinsieht lassen sich ihre 50 jahre auch nicht wirklich verschleiern.
Wenn man selbst nicht akzeptieren kann, dass man älter wird und dass man auch mit "echter Haut" leben kann, dann würde ich nicht anderen unterstellen falsche Werte zu vermitteln:


> Die Ministerin sprach sich gegen "virtuelle Killerspiele" aus, die "jungen Menschen vermitteln, dass Gewalt bei der Konfliktlösung völlig normal ist."


----------



## Vectis (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Quintus am 11.12.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Theboy am 11.12.2005 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur so nebenbei wär fängt eigentlich die Kriege an?    Die Regierungen nicht die einfachen Leute!!!!!   Ich finde es besser wenn Menschen am Computer Krieg spielen, als wenn sie echte Menschen im Echten Leben umbringen würden. Und falsche werte Vermitteln soso, und wer macht eigentlich unsere Gesellschaft kaputt wer will sämtliche Sozialleistungen streichen?   unsere Regierung besonders die neue. Die sorgen doch dafür das bestimmte Werte endgültig verschwinden wie Sozial sein oder anderen Leuten helfen.    Die neue Regierung hat doch noch weniger Grund den Großunternehmern, die ihre Leute ausbeuten in den Arsch zu treten.     Außerdem ist dießer ganze Schwachfug nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver für die Sachen die sie andernorts machen wie die Probezeit auf 2 Jahre zu erhöhen, was bedeutet dein Chef könnte dich kündigen weil du streikst, denn in der Probezeit brauchen die keine Begründung für ihre Kündigung.    
Wenn die also ihre Gesetzesänderung für die Probezeit und für die "Jugendschutzänderung" durchziehen wollen müssen wir an den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages schreiben und uns beschweren. Wir können das tun das ist das recht jedes Bürgers nutzen wir es.


----------



## Vectis (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Linkin-Park-4ever am 09.12.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaahles am 09.12.2005 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dreifach Amen und Hallelulja 

oh und nebenbei Politiker haben davon eindeutig keine Ahnung und ich finde wer keine Ahnung von etwas hat der sollte auch nicht so die Raffel aufreißen wie es unsere Politiker tun. Die arbeiten doch eh nicht mehr für die Menschen in ihrem Land sondern für sich selbst. Und Falsche werte nochmal jajajaja und sie brechen ihr wort geben Versprechen die sich nicht halten     und dann wundern sie sich über werteverfall? Ich kenne eine Menge leute die auch Computer spielen und mehr ehre haben als die. Ehre liegt in der gerechten handlung und dafür dass du für die deinen und alle jene Eintrittst die deine Hilfe brauchen. Meine Freunde haben mich nie hängen lassen aber die Politiker liefern ihr Volk dem sie eigentlich dienen sollten den unternehmern aus. Wir haben Zustände wie vor 200 Jahren als die Unternehmer ihre Arbeiter praktisch in Sklaverei hielten. mit ein paar löblichen ausnahmen. Ich kenne Händler vor allem die Fachhändler die Kontrollieren aber in den großen Kaufhäusern stehen die leute so unter Druck dass sie sich das oft nicht trauen, weil sie das verkaufen müssen da sie sonst ärger kriegen, wegen Kundenbeleidigung.darum schreibt an den Petitionsauschuss des Bundestages wegen dieser Sache. Machen wir ihnen die Hölle heiß. Wir haben auch noch Rechte, Fordern wir sie ein oder sie gehen verloren. wenn wir jetzt nicht kämpfen werden sie uns auch bei anderen Sachen unterbuttern.


----------



## Zubunapy (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Quintus am 11.12.2005 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> In stink normalen Nachrichten die alle paar Stunden laufen, können Kinder das sehen. Und da hast auch ganz recht verstanden *das* ist  schrecklich und Kinder werden wegschauen bzw. ihre Eltern fragen.
> Ergo hat TV eine deutlich intensivere (negative) Wirkung auf Kinder, zumindest was das angeht. Und darum geht es mir, das Spiele deutlich überbewertet werden, in ihrem Einfluss und das es viel wichtigere Bereich gibt, um den sich der Jungendschutz nach Jahrzehnten immenroch nicht ausgibig gekümmert hat.


Der Einfluss vom TV ist weit größer als ihr alle glaubt! Warum hat Werbung auf die Kinderwünsche einen so gewaltigen Einfluss? Warum spielen sie draußen Dragonball oder Pokémon? Weil beim Denken das Gehirn kaum arbeitet!!! Selbst beim starren auf eine weiße Wand arbeitet das ehirn mehr als beim TVGlotzen!!!!!!!    
TV macht doof! Ob wir es nun glauben wollen oder nicht! Hie der beweis: AlF kommt mit einem Wischmobb auf dem kopf ins Wohnzimmer. Willy fragt, was hast du denn auf dem Kopf? ALF sagt, "na einen Wischmobb"
Habt ihr es erkannt? Eine absolut eindeutige Situation wir durch Worte erläutert. Wir müssen gar nicht weiter nachdenken, was gemeint ist. Alles wird vorgegeben. Deshalb sind Tote im Fernsehen auch gefährlicher als der Headshot in UT2004


----------



## dieFanta (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 09.12.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* verbote, ich lach mich weg. und dann wundert sich jeder, wenn's nix gebracht hat. *rofl*
> so DUMM können eigentlich nur leute sein, die sich mit dem thema überhaupt nicht auskennen oder?
> ein verbot hält ja auch jemanden davon ab, drogen zu konsumieren. klaaaar. wer keine konsumiert, tut das vor allem wegen der gesetzeslage nicht... klaaaaar.
> die ganze diskussion ist sowas von überflüssig und lächerlich, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiss, ob ich's eher traurig oder belustigend finden soll.




endlich mal wer ders verstanden hat


----------



## Hannibal89 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				Zubunapy am 11.12.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Quintus am 11.12.2005 00:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und noch ein Problem beim Fernsehen is, da kann man nicht bestimmen, was passiert, entweder jemand wird umgebracht oder nicht, bei PC-Spielen kannst du (meistens) sagen, entweder ich töte alle die im Raum sind oder aber ich schleiche durch den Raum. Also hat der PC sogar noch ein Vorteil, er steigert die entscheidungsfreudigkeit von Spielern und verleitet sie zu Kreativität um Rätsel zu lösen!


----------



## AMDprayer (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Mir reichts da sollte man glatt rechts wählen aus protest. Immer diese alten Schrullen die nicht mal wissen wie ein PC von innen aussieht wollen allen anderen menschen vorschreiben was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben. Wer über 18 ist soll spielen können was er will solange die spiele nicht zu sardistisch und menschenverachtend sind aber spiele die z.B. den 2. Weltkrieg als hintergrund haben gehören nicht dazu denn es ist schlicht weg unsere geschichte. Kriege gibts ja auch heute noch genug (siehe irak) und die machen ebenso wenig sinn wie damals. Ich zocke ballerspiele um mich abzureagieren und nicht um agressionen aufzubauen. Wenn ich das nicht mehr hätte wäre ich total depressiv... Btw kriegen die das ja ehh nie durchgesetzt. Selbst wenn der verkauf solcher spiele verboten wird bestell ich mir die games einfach aus österreich. zudem wird sich unser schönes kartell alias EA bestimmt auch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Zero-Zardon (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

sowas is der richtig weg nicht der scheis den die politiker mal wieder verzapfen

http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/371982.html

http://www.internet-abc.de/daten/ht...ex.php?bereich=spielsalon&ziel=spielendigital


----------



## Schweinepriester (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ja toll der Deutschen Wirtschaft geht es eh schon scheisse also verbietet man sogenante "Killerspiele" dann verdient wennschon das Ausland was dran....


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Mal ehrlich: Gewalt und Aggressionen stecken doch in jedem Menschen schon von Natur aus drin. Ob diese Aggressivität jetzt bei einem ausbricht oder nicht, liegt einfach an der Erziehung und am Umfeld des jeweiligen Menschen. Da könnte man alles mögliche verbieten, jegliche Musik, alle Spiele, Fernsehen oder auch Bücher, es würde sich nichts ändern. Um wirklich alle Gewalt aus der Welt zu schaffen, müsste man schon den Menschen verbieten, denn solange der Mensch auf dieser Welt existiert, wird es auch Gewalt geben. 

Zum Thema geschnittene Spiele: Ich finde solche Spiele sind schlimmer, als die "uncut" Spiele. Wenn man da auf einen Gegner ballert und nichts passiert oder er sich einfach hinsetzt als würde er Picknick machen, ist das nicht schlimme Verharmlosung von Gewalt?   

Ich kann es generell nicht verstehen, warum gerade oft bei älteren Menschen der Computer eine art "Teufelswerkzeug" ist. Ich hab dem Computer jedenfalls viele positive Dinge zu verdanken. Da ich schon mit 4 damals damit angefangen hab, hab ich schon sehr früh das lesen und schreiben gelernt und dank der englischen Spieleversionen hat man sich auch beim Englisch lernen leichter getan.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Infanteristin (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Paintball ein Jagdspiel?? Es kommt auch keiner auf die Idee, Räuber&Gendarm als Jagdspiel zu bezeichnen...was sind denn das für Formulierungen   

Über den Rest rege ich mich schon gar nicht mehr auf


----------



## martin-w (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

also ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen weil mich das thema zu sehr aufregt. ich mein ok sollen die doch ruhig die "killerspiele" verbieten aber was ist dann mit dann mit den "killerfimen" im TV. ? was ist mit terminator? soweit ich weiss lief der vor kurzem im tv und in der vorschau wurde zum film gesagt  "er ist gekommen um zu töten" und das soll dann nicht verboten werden? auch wenn der film erst um 22 uhr lief, ich mein wer von uns war im alter von 12 jahren nicht bis 22-00 uhr wach und hat tv geschaut oda sonst was gemacht?! also wenn verbieten dann bitte richtich und alles was mit gewalt zu tun hat. schlieslich sollen wir ja in einer schönen tollen blümchen welt leben. 
achja und noch ein vergessen. was ist mit den nachrichten die zeigen wie sich die kleinen iraker immer so schön in die luft jagen. also nachrichten auch veribieten. sie zeigen ja gewalt!!

omg haben die wirklich nix beseres zu tun

mfg ich

ps: rehctshcreibfheler einporgrammeirt


----------



## DevilSide (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Es spielen bei den Jugendlichen mehrere faktoren eine rolle zum Beispiel soziales umfeld und die Beziehung zu den Eltern und aufklärung durch die eltern. Ich denke nicht dass es an den Spielen liegt. Laut aussagen von Dr. Ursula von der Leyen, müsste fast jeder Jugendliche der ein solches spiel besitzt ein potenzieller amokläufer sein?!
Dann müssten auch Filme mit Gewaltinhalten verboten werden, oder auch Trickfilme die beinhalten zum größten Teil auch Gewalt, ja sogar Paulchen Panther.
Zudem wird dieses Verbot Arbeitsplätze kosten und eher der Wirtschaft schaden.
Wer diese Spiele spielen will wird dieses Verbot dann eh nicht jucken da man diese Spiele auch woanders her beziehen kann.
Gerade dieses Verbot kann bei vielen Jugendlichen einen größeren Reiz ausüben. Der Reiz des Verbotenen. Schlussvolgerung: Es wird trotzdem geballert mit dem "guten" Gefühl etwas illegales zu tun.
Im Grunde denke ich, dass jeder halbwegs normale Mensch Wirklichkeit von Spiel unterscheiden kann. 
Ach eine Sache hab ich noch für die werte Frau Dr. Ursula von der Leyen. Angenommen ein Autofahrer der PSychisch nicht ganz da ist rast in eine gut besuchte Fußgängerzone?! Wird nu das Autofahren verboten?


----------



## Konrad1985 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Außerdem unterziehe die Regierung "reale Killerspiele, wo geschossen wird", einer genauen Überprüfung

na toll! jetzt werden spiele wie age of empires 3, civilization 4 oder warcraft 3 auch verboten!


----------



## Moe-Output (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				DevilSide am 12.12.2005 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach eine Sache hab ich noch für die werte Frau Dr. Ursula von der Leyen. Angenommen ein Autofahrer der PSychisch nicht ganz da ist rast in eine gut besuchte Fußgängerzone?! Wird nu das Autofahren verboten?



Das siehst du falsch. Die will ja nicht die waffen verbieten, sondern nur das, was uns dazu bringt, diese zu benutzen. So wie früher im 1 und 2 weltkriegt, die haben damals auch alle stundenlang cs als kinder gespielt. War schon immer so! Oder vllt. gabs damals keine gewalt? Und wenn, wie konnte die entstehen ohne KILLERSPIELE?

........:/

Da muss ich mal ebend drüber nachdenken.... :/

Bis gleich!


----------



## Burtchen (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*



			
				DevilSide am 12.12.2005 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es spielen bei den Jugendlichen mehrere faktoren eine rolle zum Beispiel soziales umfeld und die Beziehung zu den Eltern und aufklärung durch die eltern. Ich denke nicht dass es an den Spielen liegt. Laut aussagen von Dr. Ursula von der Leyen, müsste fast jeder Jugendliche der ein solches spiel besitzt ein potenzieller amokläufer sein?!
> Dann müssten auch Filme mit Gewaltinhalten verboten werden, oder auch Trickfilme die beinhalten zum größten Teil auch Gewalt, ja sogar Paulchen Panther.
> Zudem wird dieses Verbot Arbeitsplätze kosten und eher der Wirtschaft schaden.
> Wer diese Spiele spielen will wird dieses Verbot dann eh nicht jucken da man diese Spiele auch woanders her beziehen kann.
> ...



Nö, Autofahren nicht - aber NFS, GTA...

Dabei kann man auch das ja noch weiter exrapolieren: immer mehr Fouls im Fußball - Schluss mit FIFA und PES. Größenwahnsinnige Feldherren? Nicht möglich ohne Civ und Aoe. Mehr Sexualstraftaten? Larry auf den Index...


----------



## bascell (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Lass die nur verbieten...Lass ich mir se halt importieren oder geh die Spiele hinter der Grenze kaufen. Ok, ich bin 20 und mir dürfte es nach deren Vorstellung so oder so egal sein aber ich angagiere mich für eine Gegenmassnahme mit, falls diese kommt.

Wenn PC Spiele und Spiele wie Gotcha Gewalt vermitteln, dann will ich das Nachrichten zensiert werden und nur noch gute Neuigkeiten bringen. Die Gewalt die dort teilsweise gezeigt wird, ist um vieles reeler als die in einem Spiel. Auch wenn ich diese nicht anwende sondern nur sehe. Ebenso verlange ich dann dass Heimatmelodie verboten wird, da diese ein falsches Weltbild vermittelt (heile Welt und trallallla).


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich würd ja an der Stelle gerne den Ausruf tätigen "Spieler aller Bundesländer vereinigt euch zum Widerstand gegen die irregeleitete Staatsgewalt!" Aber gegen was eine Unterschriftenaktion o.ä. starten wenn man, bzw. die Initiatoren des ganzen, nicht mal wissen was eigentlich gemacht werden soll.

Leider befürchte ich das wir einfach in einiger Zeit vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt werden. Soll heisen eines schönen Tages werden wir alle aufwachen in einer, von unserer "alles was wir nicht machen ist böse"-Regierung, weichgespülten Welt in der wir uns fröhlich in die Reihen der Ökos und strengen Christen eingliedern. Fröhlich trällernd geht es mit dem Bus zur Arbeit der sich wieder um 3 Stunden verspätet hat weil keiner vor dem anderen einsteigen wollte weil das ja als unhöflich gelten könnte. Dann wird, ähnlich einem Roboter, zum Mindestlohn eine Arbeit verrichtet die früher 5 Leute mit höherem Bildungsstand gemacht hätten. Nirgends liegt Dreck und alle tragen schöne bunte oder weiße Kleider damit ja keine depressive Stimmung aufkommt. Wer krank ist oder behindert kommt gleich ins Heim damit die gesunden und schönen Menschen auf keinen Fall traurig werden... moment ich schweife ab.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Sex, Killerspiele & Rock´n´Roll *headbang*

P.S.: SATAN!!!!


----------



## DarkAdmiral (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich verstehe nicht was das ganze Theater soll.
Früher hieß es Fernsehen macht doof; Cola macht doof.....
Vor 10-15 Jahren, als PC-Spieler eher als Sonderlinge mitleidig belächelt wurden, gab es quasi jede Nacht im TV einen Erotikfilm. Nie gab es irgend ein Heck-Meck von der Politik, daß die Sender diese Filme weglassen sollen. Trotzdem haben die Sender die Filmanzahl heruntergeschraubt, um ihre Seriösität zu wahren. Dasselbe machen auch die Spielhersteller. Die wollen auch nicht, daß es in Testberichten heißt " ......hatte zwar eine beachtliche Anzahl von Leichen und sehr viel Blut, aber das Gefühl welches *************** beim Morden vermittelt wird nur Ansatzweise erreicht."

Es geht den Herstellern darum, einen in die Atmosphäre des Spiels hineinzuversetzen. Und wenn "rotes Blut" spritzt, dann nur der Atmosphäre wegen. DIE entscheidet ob das Spiel was taugt, oder nicht ?
Ich spiel heute noch Transport Tycoon Deluxe weil es Spaß macht.

Zugegeben, mir ist manchmal auch danach nur stupide zu ballern. Aber meistens will ich TEAMPLAY, und dann wird halt CTF, Assault, etc. gespielt.
Ein reines Deathmatch bzw. Teamdethmatch hab ichin letzter Zeit eigentlich kaum noch gespielt ( zugegeben 2-3 mal schon - aber kein Vergleich zum Teamplay mit Aufgaben ).
Es gibt auch Zeiten, da hab ich das "töten" über, oder einfach keine Lust darauf. Dann spiel ich halt Wirtschaft oder Strategie.

Apropos Strategie:
Mein Lieblingsspiel ist Homeworld ( Ende ´98 oder ´99 rausgekommen ).
Und kein Egoshooter könnte soviele "Leichen" erzeugen wie Besatzung in Einheiten sind, welche in Strategiespielen zerstört werden.

Eine kleine Rechnung auf Homeworld-Basis, bei 7 Gegnern:

7 Mutterschiffe á ca. 50.000 Mann
5 - 7 schwere Kreuzer á 20.000 Mann
10 - 20 Zerstörer á 5.000 Mann
Fregatten á 200 - 300 Mann
zig Korvetten á 20 - 50 Mann
Unzählige Jäger á 1-2 Mann

Die Daten sind nur Schätzwerte von mir. Ob´s echte Besatzungsdaten gibt weiß ich nicht, aber überschlagt doch mal wieviel Mannschaft DA draufgegangen ist.


Es ist wie immer, die Verpackung um die es geht.
Es geht der Politik nicht darum wieviele im Spiel "getötet" werden, sondern daß die "Opfer" menschliches Aussehen haben .
Deshalb auch der Ausweichblödsinn mit Parallelwelten und "Cyborgs".
Laut Wikipedia sind das Mischwesen aus Maschine und Mensch (oh-oh).
Da auch meine Frage : Wie sind die entstanden? 
Hat da Blitz in einem Siliziumklumpen eingeschlagen und so die erste KI geschaffen? (Möglich wärs - Windows weiß mit jedem Stromimuls auch immer mehr Wege um mich zu ärgern    )

Fakt ist:
Die Hersteller wollen treue Kundschaft.
Und die hat Ansprüche.
Die Spieleindustrie überwacht sich selbst, und wenn ein Spiel nur billiges Machwerk ist werden schon Testberichte von Fachzeitschriften darauf hinweisen, dieses Spiel nicht zu kaufen.

Ergo:
Die Politik ist von der Wirtschaft voll abhängig, und sollte sie unterstützen, statt immer mehr Sand ins Getriebe zu streuen. ( Und wenn´s zum Stillstand kommt, ist *nur* das letzte Sandkorn schuld ).


----------



## Loosa (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Unterscheidung zwischen realen & virtuellen "Killerspielen"*

Ich kram den Thread ungern wieder raus, aber diesen Artikel aus der Sueddeutschen wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten. Mal eine erfrischende Herangehensweise an das Thema. Eine kurze Zusammenfassung, aber es lohnt sich den ganz zu lesen. Alleine schon wegen Pawlows Hund ^^

"Was fehlt, sind nicht neue Gesetze, sondern intelligentere und menschlichere Spiele."

Neben anderen guten Punkten wird erwähnt, dass Realismus höchstens bei den visuellen Reizen aufkommt. Aber die Übertragung von Aggression vom Spielebild auf den Spieler wird als blamabel simple Abbildungstheorie bezeichnet  

Es wird aber darauf hingewiesen, dass durch zu eintöniges Gameplay ("Eine Monotonie, die sich zudem in der Monotonie der ewig gleichen Bilder und Figuren-Choreographien aufs Erbärmlichste doppelt."), langweilig linearen Stories und ausgelutschten Spielideen sehr wohl Aggressivität entstehen kann.

"Es ist, wie der Kunsthistoriker Horst Bredekamp im SZ-Interview einmal ausführte: „Wenn Bilder die Netzhaut scheinbar körperlich bombardieren, dann sind Bilder nicht mehr losgelöste Dinge; vielmehr haben besonders markante Bilder dieselbe Kraft wie Schwerthiebe oder Faustschläge.“ 

Ein Spiel, das seinen Spieler traurig macht, ist ebenso aggressiv wie ein leichtfertig so genanntes Killerspiel, heißt das."

(genauso wie ein Spiel mit Bugs und mieser KI ^^ )

"Als die junge Comic-Industrie vor etwa 60 Jahren vor dem Problem ähnlicher Anfeindungen und fast derselben Monotonie ihrer Inhalte stand, versuchte man dieses Problem durch herbe Restriktion zu lösen. Es half nicht. 

Die Comics kamen erst dann aus der Schmuddelecke, als man etwas einführte, das auch den Computerspielen von heute immer noch fast völlig abgeht: Empathie und menschliche Helden."

/edit das reale (und olympische) Killerspiel Fechten wird auch erwähnt *g*


----------

